# Over half of likely voters say the 2020 election was stolen



## ColonelAngus

56% believe there was fraud.

That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”

The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.









						New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
					






					townhall.com
				





Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.

MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.

Deplatform my hog.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


lol. delicious.


----------



## Lastamender

The real Big Lie that there was no fraud with censorship and intimidation and constant repetition has failed.

Fraud is not a conspiracy theory, it is now accepted as fact. The narrative has failed. Time to move a lot of threads back where they belong.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rasmussen Reports


        

Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Fuck Joe Biden has been such a disaster that many people now can't believe anyone voted for him.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

I love it. Almost 12 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths. 
Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


What comes from that desk is more credible than anything that comes from the media or Democrats and RINO's.


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 112 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths.
> Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.


Not one speck of evidence heard. Plus the majority of voters now believe there was fraud. The narrative is now a bust.

112 months?


----------



## otto105

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


Rasty narrative poll


----------



## ColonelAngus

Lastamender said:


> The real Big Lie that there was no fraud with censorship and intimidation and constant repetition has failed.
> 
> Fraud is not a conspiracy theory, it is now accepted as fact. The narrative has failed. Time to move a lot of threads back where they belong.



The more those in power FREAK OUT when you say something, the more you know it is the truth.

Every single person who particpated in the theft of the 2020 election should be in prison.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Not one speck of evidence heard. Plus the majority of voters now believe there was fraud. The narrative is now a bust.
> 
> 112 months?


Nothing...bored. So far, not one court case advanced. Not one piece of evidence presented. Rudy and The Turkey Necked Krakken about to be sent packing for good.
Rassmussen tilts right wing. So I will take their results as such. Get back to me in six months when the 2022 campaigns heat up and we'll talk then.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ColonelAngus said:


> The more those in power FREAK OUT when you say something, the more you know it is the truth.
> 
> Every single person who particpated in the theft of the 2020 election should be in prison.


----------



## Golfing Gator

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 112 months later



has it been that long!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 112 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths.
> Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.



   You should brush up on your math skills....112 months?
That would be over 9 years.


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Nothing...bored. So far, not one court case advanced. Not one piece of evidence presented. Rudy and The Turkey Necked Krakken about to be sent packing for good.
> Rassmussen tilts right wing. So I will take their results as such. Get back to me in six months when the 2022 campaigns heat up and we'll talk then.


Evidence was not presented because courts refused to hear evidence. People realize that now. It will only get worse for Democrats. The FBI does not have enough storm troopers to turn this around.

The narrative is dead and no one believes them anymore. Move those threads out the conspiracy forum.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Evidence was not presented because courts refused to hear evidence. People realize that now. It will only get worse for Democrats. The FBI does not have enough storm troopers to turn this around.
> 
> The narrative is dead and no one believes them anymore. Move those threads out the conspiracy forum.


Evidence was heard. And rejected. THAT's why no case advanced. They were all built on bullshit. If there was even a scintilla of evidence that there was massive fraud, it would have been in front of a judge.
Just like all those "sworn affidavits"??? If just one was brought in front of a judge, you'd see the rest melt away like the polar ice caps. 

The problem is you, and others who think like you are easily led. Because someone who you identified with and worshipped came along and played to your worst impulses and fears. And you ate it up.

You Trump supporters are the most dangerous threat that our republic has faced since the Civil War.


----------



## ColonelAngus

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Evidence was heard. And rejected. THAT's why no case advanced. They were all built on bullshit. If there was even a scintilla of evidence that there was massive fraud, it would have been in front of a judge.
> Just like all those "sworn affidavits"??? If just one was brought in front of a judge, you'd see the rest melt away like the polar ice caps.
> 
> The problem is you, and others who think like you are easily led. Because someone who you identified with and worshipped came along and played to your worst impulses and fears. And you ate it up.
> 
> You Trump supporters are the most dangerous threat that our republic has faced since the Civil War.



Stop lying.  The election was won via fraud.

Evidence is everywhere and you know it.

Are you lying to yourself, or are you just virtue signalling?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Sore loser crybabies are STILL crying!   

I love MAGA tears in the morning.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ColonelAngus said:


> Stop lying.  The election was won via fraud.
> 
> Evidence is everywhere and you know it.
> 
> Are you lying to yourself, or are you just virtue signalling?


Hahahahaha. Hahahahaha. Hahahahaha.

now stomp your clubbed feet.


----------



## XponentialChaos

I love it when they say "C'mon Trump won and you know it."

No I don't know it.  What I do know is that you're a bunch of man-babies crying your little eyes out because you lost.

Tissue?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

ColonelAngus said:


> Stop lying.  The election was won via fraud.
> 
> Evidence is everywhere and you know it.
> 
> Are you lying to yourself, or are you just virtue signalling?


It was a free and fair election. Deal with it.
I know, I know. Follow the Limbaugh narrative.
Repeat something often enough and it becomes the truth.
Especially to you lemming. Sad that you've become the cancers you are, but not really surprised.

There..is..no..evidence...period. Just conspiracy theory.


----------



## Meathead

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 112 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths.
> Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.


What has Romney got to do with this?


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Evidence was heard. And rejected. THAT's why no case advanced. They were all built on bullshit. If there was even a scintilla of evidence that there was massive fraud, it would have been in front of a judge.
> Just like all those "sworn affidavits"??? If just one was brought in front of a judge, you'd see the rest melt away like the polar ice caps.
> 
> The problem is you, and others who think like you are easily led. Because someone who you identified with and worshipped came along and played to your worst impulses and fears. And you ate it up.
> 
> You Trump supporters are the most dangerous threat that our republic has faced since the Civil War.


Wrong, the evidence never got an evidentiary hearing. Your lie has failed.


----------



## LaDairis

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.





Nice to know the American people are beginning to see the media for what it is

100% dishonest Zionist liars and traitors


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Meathead said:


> What has Romney got to do with this?


LOL. Fat Fingered...should be 12 months.


----------



## Death-Ninja

Golfing Gator said:


> Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


See, do you see, the above quoted retard has by my count, condemned sources in every thread topic it doesn't like, it doesn't have a response beyond its mockery, this is the thing, to crib from Issac Asimov a bit, "the last refuge of the radical fascist is always to attack the source of information, always!"


----------



## ColonelAngus

Nearly 60% of likely voters know the 2020 election was stolen by the Dems.

Lefties, your propaganda is NOT working.

Why is that?

Could it be THIS phenomenon only happened in like 7 VERY KEY PLACES?







So weird, huh?

You dumb fuck lefties know that ACCORDING TO YOUR EXPLANATION, this should have happened EVERYWHERE.

But it only happened in a few key munis.

That is called fraud.


----------



## toobfreak

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.



Then the other 44% must have never read the Time article where the Left openly ADMITTED they rigged the election for Biden to win!









						Deep State Boasts of “Conspiracy” Against Trump in 2020 Election - The New American
					

Now that they think their anointed is safely enthroned at the White House, the Deep State, through its propaganda mouthpiece Time magazine, is gloating over a “conspiracy” of Big Business, Big Tech, Big Government, Big Labor, and other powerful forces to oust President Trump from office. ...




					thenewamerican.com
				












						Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer - Dane County Case 2018CV003122
					

Wisconsin Circuit Court Access. Dane County Case Number 2018CV003122 Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer et al. Stamped Summons,




					jamesfetzer.org


----------



## ColonelAngus

toobfreak said:


> Then the other 44% must have never read the Time article where the Left openly ADMITTED they rigged the election for Biden to win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep State Boasts of “Conspiracy” Against Trump in 2020 Election - The New American
> 
> 
> Now that they think their anointed is safely enthroned at the White House, the Deep State, through its propaganda mouthpiece Time magazine, is gloating over a “conspiracy” of Big Business, Big Tech, Big Government, Big Labor, and other powerful forces to oust President Trump from office. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenewamerican.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer - Dane County Case 2018CV003122
> 
> 
> Wisconsin Circuit Court Access. Dane County Case Number 2018CV003122 Leonard Pozner vs. James Fetzer et al. Stamped Summons,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesfetzer.org



There are 3 types of Democrats.

1) Those in power running the show.  (Pelosi, Obama, MIC, BIG TECH, BIG PHARMA, M5M)
2) Those NOT in power, but who HELP those in power stay in power...through propaganda and virtue signalling. (Most of the left posters on this board)
3) Truly ignorant fucks. Useful idiots. Well intentioned but basically retarded lefties.

#2 on that list are the worst of the bunch.  At least #1 get money and power out of the deal, and #3 are retarded.

#2 HAS NO EXCUSE.  THEY ARE WILLING IDIOTS.


----------



## toobfreak

ColonelAngus said:


> There are 3 types of Democrats.
> 
> 1) Those in power running the show.  (Pelosi, Obama, MIC, BIG TECH, BIG PHARMA, M5M)
> 2) Those NOT in power, but who HELP those in power stay in power...through propaganda and virtue signalling. (Most of the left posters on this board)
> 3) Truly ignorant fucks. Useful idiots. Well intentioned but basically retarded lefties.
> 
> #2 on that list are the worst of the bunch.  At least #1 get money and power out of the deal, and #3 are retarded.
> 
> #2 HAS NO EXCUSE.  THEY ARE WILLING IDIOTS.



And we have dozens and dozens of them here.


----------



## bendog

The gop apparently stole the election from Trump.  Go figure.

This time around Trump ain't taking no chances.  LOL


----------



## ColonelAngus

The MORE the left get whiny when the 2020 fraud is discussed, the more you know it is true.


----------



## JLW

Won't Trumpers be surprised when the American people throw Trump to the curb again in 2024, if he runs. That is what happens when you live in an alternate reality.


----------



## two_iron

There are 10-year olds in the slums of Mumbai who know the election was stolen. It's the worst kept secret on the planet. 

Hillury is still wondering why they didn't steal it for her. Her detestability was so off the charts they couldn't offset it with vote stealing. Nobody wanted that shit beast. LOL


----------



## ColonelAngus

Johnlaw said:


> Won't Trumpers be surprised when the American people throw Trump to the curb again in 2024, if he runs. That is what happens when you live in an alternate reality.



Why do you persist in perpetuating your lie?  Specifically, why?


----------



## Lastamender

bendog said:


> The gop apparently stole the election from Trump.  Go figure.
> 
> This time around Trump ain't taking no chances.  LOL


No one has said the GOP did not. Of course they were complicit or on Jan. 6th they would have insisted that the charges of fraud be investigated.


----------



## JLW

ColonelAngus said:


> Why do you persist in perpetuating your lie?  Specifically, why?


Trump lost in 2020 because the American people wanted him out of office.  You Trumpers however refuse to accept  the truth and rather perpetuate the big lie of voter fraud.  Your self-esteem is so tied to Trump that you can not separate the truth from the fiction.  I can thus understand  your being so lost as to what is and what  is not as lie.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Johnlaw said:


> Trump lost in 2020 because the American people wanted him out of office.  You Trumpers however refuse to accept  the truth and rather perpetuate the big lie of voter fraud.  Your self-esteem is so tied to Trump that you can not separate the truth from the fiction.  I can thus understand  your being so lost as what is and is not as lie.



Nothing you said means jack shit.

Address the statistical abnormalities occurring in only a few key swing districts.

Address that specifically.


----------



## JLW

ColonelAngus said:


> Nothing you said means jack shit.
> 
> Address the statistical abnormalities occurring in only a few key swing districts.
> 
> Address that specifically.


60+ law suits and subsequent audits, recounts  and investigations all undeniably prove without a shadow of a doubt that Trumpers like  yourself lie when it comes to allegations of election fraud.


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> Trump lost in 2020 because the American people wanted him out of office.  You Trumpers however refuse to accept  the truth and rather perpetuate the big lie of voter fraud.  Your self-esteem is so tied to Trump that you can not separate the truth from the fiction.  I can thus understand  your being so lost as to what is and what  is not as lie.


Trump did not lose. The American people did not want him out the criminals in our bureaucracy did along with big tech, Communists and globalists who control the media. Trump was defrauded and people know he was. 

The real Big Lie has failed.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Johnlaw said:


> 60+ law suits and subsequent audits, recounts  and investigations all undeniably prove without a shadow of a doubt that Trumpers like  yourself lie when it comes to allegations of election fraud.



You are lying.

Review the evidence that was presented in court and proven to be false.

Address the specific statistical anomalies in those swing districts.







THIS only happened in 6 or 7 VERY KEY places.  WHY?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> The more those in power FREAK OUT when you say something, the more you know it is the truth.
> 
> Every single person who particpated in the theft of the 2020 election should be in prison.


They are terrified!  Right down to the most skanky, weasel-ey, syphilitic, TDS-ridden poster on this board.  They're terrified.  It is something I love to savor every moment I can.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It was a free and fair election. Deal with it.
> I know, I know. Follow the Limbaugh narrative.
> Repeat something often enough and it becomes the truth.
> Especially to you lemming. Sad that you've become the cancers you are, but not really surprised.
> 
> There..is..no..evidence...period. Just conspiracy theory.


You're terrified.


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> 60+ law suits and subsequent audits, recounts  and investigations all undeniably prove without a shadow of a doubt that Trumpers like  yourself lie when it comes to allegations of election fraud.


Nothing can be proven until evidence is heard in a court. That is how it works. They heard no evidence. That excuse is as useless as you. Your lie has failed.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> Nothing you said means jack shit.
> 
> Address the statistical abnormalities occurring in only a few key swing districts.
> 
> Address that specifically.


They can't and won't.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> They are terrified!  Right down to the most skanky, weasel-ey, syphilitic, TDS-ridden poster on this board.  They're terrified.  It is something I love to savor every moment I can.



TDS AND Syphilis?

OUCH.

Puss dripping out of their privates as well as their ears.


----------



## JLW

ColonelAngus said:


> You are lying.
> 
> Review the evidence that was presented in court and proven to be false.
> 
> Address the specific statistical anomalies in those swing districts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS only happened in 6 or 7 VERY KEY places.  WHY?


 I'm lying?  All the Trumpist lies of election fraud have been exposed and debunked.  All I wrote was the truth.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Nothing can be proven until evidence is heard in a court. That is how it works. They heard no evidence. That excuse is as useless as you. Your lie has failed.


Must have evidence. And they had none. That's why the cases were thrown out. That's how our law system works. You don't get to make baseless accusations, get granted an audience, and then make your case afterward. 
It don't work that way.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> TDS AND Syphilis?
> 
> OUCH.
> 
> Puss dripping out of their privates as well as their ears.


Oh, thank you!  I enjoyed that laugh!


----------



## JLW

Lastamender said:


> Nothing can be proven until evidence is heard in a court. That is how it works. They heard no evidence. That excuse is as useless as you. Your lie has failed.


Trump had is day in Court. The fact you Trumpers can not accept that fact is not my problem.  Soem of Trump's law suits were heard in front of his own appointed judges and justices who ridiculed them and dismissed them. Move on. Trump lost.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Must have evidence. And they had none. That's why the cases were thrown out. That's how our law system works. You don't get to make baseless accusations, get granted an audience, and then make your case afterward.
> It don't work that way.


Keep trying, champ.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Johnlaw said:


> Trump had is day in Court. The fact you Trumpers can not accept that fact is not my problem.  Trump's law suits were heard in front of his own appointed judges and justices who ridiculed them and dismissed them. Move on. Trump lost.


Thanks for participating.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Johnlaw said:


> I'm lying?  All the Trumpist lies of election fraud have been exposed and debunked.  All I wrote was the truth.





Johnlaw said:


> I'm lying?  All the Trumpist lies of election fraud have been exposed and debunked.  All I wrote was the truth.








Address the specific statistical anomalies in those swing districts.

Why do I have to ask this over and over and over and over?

Explain the curve I posted and why it happened in only a few key swing districts.

Explain WHY it occurred.


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> I'm lying?  All the Trumpist lies of election fraud have been exposed and debunked.  All I wrote was the truth.


How were they debunked? All I saw was proven liars saying it did not happen. That is debunking nothing. It just makes you look stupid and weak.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> Address the specific statistical anomalies in those swing districts.
> 
> Why do I have to ask this over and over and over and over?
> 
> Explain the curve I posted and why it happened in only a few key swing districts.
> 
> Explain WHY it occurred.


*THEY CAN'T!!!!*


----------



## Lastamender

Johnlaw said:


> Trump had is day in Court. The fact you Trumpers can not accept that fact is not my problem.  Soem of Trump's law suits were heard in front of his own appointed judges and justices who ridiculed them and dismissed them. Move on. Trump lost.


You keep saying that when the evidence never got to court. Are you really as hopelessly stupid as you sound? I bet you are.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Johnlaw said:


> Trump had is day in Court. The fact you Trumpers can not accept that fact is not my problem.  Soem of Trump's law suits were heard in front of his own appointed judges and justices who ridiculed them and dismissed them. Move on. Trump lost.



What was the evidence presented and in what districts?  Just link to what you are talking about.

Address the statistical anomalies in those few districts.  Why did they happen?  Why only those places?






Why were Republican auditors prevented from auditing the count by DEMOCRATS in charge of the election in DETROIT?

Does this seem odd to you?


----------



## bendog

There were "statistical anomalies" in Ohio in 04 and Fla in 00.  But statistical anomalies don't prove voter fraud.  Rather, a losing candidate has to show actual proof of actual ballots, and any malfeasance in vote counting, being enough to make a difference.  Trump couldn't show this .. possibly because he either had no evidence or it didn't occur.

I'd ask myself why I clung so bitterly to such a pathetic loser, if I were you.  LOL


----------



## ColonelAngus

bendog said:


> There were "statistical anomalies" in Ohio in 04 and Fla in 00.  But statistical anomalies don't prove voter fraud.  Rather, a losing candidate has to show actual proof of actual ballots, and any malfeasance in vote counting, being enough to make a difference.  Trump couldn't show this .. possibly because he either had no evidence or it didn't occur.
> 
> I'd ask myself why I clung so bitterly to such a pathetic loser, if I were you.  LOL



Address the Biden bump in these specific districts and why it occurred.


----------



## maybelooking

Anyone who says election fraud doesn't exist is just a complete idiot.

Now, I don't know if there was enough fraud to get Biden elected.  But the fact is that we should strive for NO FRAUD AT ALL.

The left strives to make fraud easier,  not harder.  Theres a reason for that!!!


----------



## Mac1958

bendog said:


> There were "statistical anomalies" in Ohio in 04 and Fla in 00.  But statistical anomalies don't prove voter fraud.  Rather, a losing candidate has to show actual proof of actual ballots, and any malfeasance in vote counting, being enough to make a difference.  Trump couldn't show this .. possibly because he either had no evidence or it didn't occur.
> 
> I'd ask myself why I clung so bitterly to such a pathetic loser, if I were you.  LOL


This stuff is just mind-blowing.  Nothing is going to change their minds, not even Trump-appointed judges, the Supreme Court, Trump's Justice Department, Trump's DHS, Trump's Attorney General, Republican elected officials, Republican election officials, state Supreme Courts, or anyone else, no matter what. 

Their minds are just calcified in place.  There is no communicating with them.  This period will be studied for a LONG time.


----------



## ColonelAngus

See how lefties will not discuss the 2020 election?

They cannot defend their lies...so they deflect.

My questions are so easy,

1) What was the specific evidence presented by Trump lawyers in court that was proven false?
2) Why did the BIDEN BUMP only happen in a few VERY KEY DISTRICTS?
3) Why were Republican auditors not allowed to audit the count in Detroit?

Those are just straight up questions that should be easy to discuss.


----------



## Faun

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


LOL

As if more evidence was needed that Rasmussen leans right.


----------



## maybelooking

ColonelAngus said:


> See how lefties will not discuss the 2020 election?
> 
> They cannot defend their lies...so they deflect.
> 
> My questions are so easy,
> 
> 1) What was the specific evidence presented by Trump lawyers in court that was proven false?
> 2) Why did the BIDEN BUMP only happen in a few VERY KEY DISTRICTS?
> 3) Why were Republican auditors not allowed to audit the count in Detroit?
> 
> Those are just straight up questions that should be easy to discuss.


excellent questions.  the ONLY REASON not to answer them is that you won't like said answer.


----------



## ColonelAngus

maybelooking said:


> Anyone who says election fraud doesn't exist is just a complete idiot.
> 
> Now, I don't know if there was enough fraud to get Biden elected.  But the fact is that we should strive for NO FRAUD AT ALL.
> 
> The left strives to make fraud easier,  not harder.  Theres a reason for that!!!



Strategic fraud in key swing districts can definitely change the outcome of the election.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> As if more evidence was needed that Rasmussen leans right.



Says the person who claims Trump stole 2016.


----------



## JLW

ColonelAngus said:


> What was the evidence presented and in what districts?  Just link to what you are talking about.
> 
> Address the statistical anomalies in those few districts.  Why did they happen?  Why only those places?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were Republican auditors prevented from auditing the count by DEMOCRATS in charge of the election in DETROIT?
> 
> Does this seem odd to you?


There is nothing that you have posted that has not been brought before a court or debunked. 

Trump lost.

Instead of focusing on the lie of  election fraud, focus on winning the next election.

That is the American way.

Our Constitutional Republic should not be shredded and torn a part because Trump, or any other candidate for that matters, loses an election.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## bendog

Mac1958 said:


> This stuff is just mind-blowing.  Nothing is going to change their minds, not even Trump-appointed judges, the Supreme Court, Trump's Justice Department, Trump's DHS, Trump's Attorney General, Republican elected officials, Republican election officials, state Supreme Courts, or anyone else, no matter what.
> 
> Their minds are just calcified in place.  There is no communicating with them.  This period will be studied for a LONG time.


Yeah, I used to chalk it up to an understandable belief by a significant number that govt serves a set of people they aren't in.  I mean the Occupy Wall St crowd, and then the Red Bernie phenomenon in 16, shared that belief.  But the Trump Losers are in a conspiracy among themselves to simply ignore facts that disprove a stolen election.  Even the looney left (which was no more loony that people who thought the demise of union jobs cost them a way of life) realized they are not a maj.  Some of them do not believe elections are fair, but I think they know the vote count.

It may be akin to Joseph Prince.  The Amish intentionally disavow having any contact with a reality they don't want to be part of, but they don't deny the reality exists.  Q and all the Trump BS is more collective embrace of psychosis.  I'm sympathetic, end emphathetic, to even_ some_ white nationalist grievances ... but reality bites.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.





ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


----------



## Mac1958

bendog said:


> Yeah, I used to chalk it up to an understandable belief by a significant number that govt serves a set of people they aren't in.  I mean the Occupy Wall St crowd, and then the Red Bernie phenomenon in 16, shared that belief.  But the Trump Losers are in a conspiracy among themselves to simply ignore facts that disprove a stolen election.  Even the looney left (which was no more loony that people who thought the demise of union jobs cost them a way of life) realized they are not a maj.  Some of them do not believe elections are fair, but I think they know the vote count.
> 
> It may be akin to Joseph Prince.  The Amish intentionally disavow having any contact with a reality they don't want to be part of, but they don't deny the reality exists.  Q and all the Trump BS is more collective embrace of psychosis.  I'm sympathetic, end emphathetic, to even_ some_ white nationalist grievances ... but reality bites.


The two ends feed into the other, providing all the material the other needs to keep going.  They need each other.

The duopoly is killing us.


----------



## bendog

ColonelAngus said:


> See how lefties will not discuss the 2020 election?
> 
> They cannot defend their lies...so they deflect.
> 
> My questions are so easy,
> 
> 1) What was the specific evidence presented by Trump lawyers in court that was proven false?
> 2) Why did the BIDEN BUMP only happen in a few VERY KEY DISTRICTS?
> 3) Why were Republican auditors not allowed to audit the count in Detroit?
> 
> Those are just straight up questions that should be easy to discuss.


Trump's evidence was not legally relevant to showing specific ballots not counted, or falsified, was statistically sufficient to show a possible different outcome.  So Trump lost, and you are his LOSER.


----------



## ColonelAngus

You lefties cannot explain that Biden bump.....because it is fraud.


----------



## Faun

ColonelAngus said:


> Says the person who claims Trump stole 2016.


I don't say that. You're lying again. You should stop.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> You lefties cannot explain that Biden bump.....because it is fraud.


And we're coming for 'em.

They can't stop the inevitable.


----------



## Faun

ColonelAngus


ColonelAngus said:


> You lefties cannot explain that Biden bump.....because it is fraud.


Nope, not fraud. Valid mail-in ballots counted after in-person ballots were counted.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

L.K.Eder said:


> View attachment 550984









No. Nothing illegal here, we're just hiding from everyone because we're "counting (illegals and multiple) ballots (several times each and dumping in Biden only ballots)"


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> No. Nothing illegal here, we're just hiding from everyone because we're "counting (illegals and multiple) ballots (several time and dumping in Biden only ballots)"


there, there, little trumpjak. cry harder.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. delicious.


Quiet. No one wants to hear from the 0-2 German team.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

L.K.Eder said:


> there, there, little trumpjak. cry harder.



Cry?  I'm laughing at how you think Biden "won"


----------



## bendog

Mac1958 said:


> The two ends feed into the other, providing all the material the other needs to keep going.  They need each other.
> 
> The duopoly is killing us.


yeah.  And unfortunately the gop is basing it's maj on a declining minority of total voters.  McConnell's part of it.

But McCain, W, Romney ... they knew it was a loser gambit.  The gop needs a salesman with skills like a Reagan, Slick or Obama .. and an ideology to lift all boats.


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cry?  I'm laughing at how you think Biden "won"


i know, i know.






you are "laughing". lol


----------



## ColonelAngus

Why were CHAIN OF CUSTODY rules broken in these munis with irregularities?

Why were ballots kept in a suitcase pulled out from under a table?

Does that seem to follow good chain of custody?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

L.K.Eder said:


> i know, i know.
> 
> View attachment 550988
> 
> you are "laughing". lol



Remember, Pharaoh thought he was "winning" after the 6th plague


----------



## Faun

ColonelAngus said:


> Why were CHAIN OF CUSTODY rules broken in these munis with irregularities?
> 
> Why were ballots kept in a suitcase pulled out from under a table?
> 
> Does that seem to follow good chain of custody?


Ballots were not pulled out of suitcases. Chain of custody was not broken. Seems you are stupid enough to fall for Trump's lies.

How sad.


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Remember, Pharaoh thought he was "winning" after the 6th plague


i am not that old.


----------



## Mac1958

bendog said:


> yeah.  And unfortunately the gop is basing it's maj on a declining minority of total voters.  McConnell's part of it.
> 
> But McCain, W, Romney ... they knew it was a loser gambit.  The gop needs a salesman with skills like a Reagan, Slick or Obama .. and an ideology to lift all boats.


As insane and delusional as the GOP has become, its saving grace is the opposing party.

A race to the bottom.  I'm pretty sure this isn't what the Founders envisioned. 

#forwardparty


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> Ballots were not pulled out of suitcases. Chain of custody was not broken. Seems you are stupid enough to fall for Trump's lies.
> 
> How sad.


Every one of these stories has been debunked.  The Trumpsters' response?  "Fake news".

There is nothing that can be said to them. They operate under their own reality.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Keep trying, champ.


Don't have to. Biden won. Snowflake.


----------



## DrLove

Rasmussen?  Razzy robocalls old people with land lines. Mostly Republicans. They also use very deceptive push polls that lead people in the direction they want for a predetermined outcome. Dismissed


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> Evidence was not presented because courts refused to hear evidence. People realize that now. It will only get worse for Democrats. The FBI does not have enough storm troopers to turn this around.
> 
> The narrative is dead and no one believes them anymore. Move those threads out the conspiracy forum.



You shouldn’t be posting anywhere but Conspiracy Theories


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> Every one of these stories has been debunked.  The Trumpsters' response?  "Fake news".
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to them. They operate under their own reality.


They can cry fake news all they want but there's video evidence debunking their suitcase bullshit. All they do is prove to normal people that they're insane.


----------



## Faun

DrLove said:


> You shouldn’t be posting anywhere but Conspiracy Theories


Are you kidding? That one should have...

_"ɟun  γɔɒɿiqƨnoɔ"_

... tattooed across his forehead. It's backwards so he can read it in a mirror.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Don't have to. Biden won. Snowflake.


We'll see.


----------



## DrLove

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Evidence was heard. And rejected. THAT's why no case advanced. They were all built on bullshit. If there was even a scintilla of evidence that there was massive fraud, it would have been in front of a judge.
> Just like all those "sworn affidavits"??? If just one was brought in front of a judge, you'd see the rest melt away like the polar ice caps.
> 
> The problem is you, and others who think like you are easily led. Because someone who you identified with and worshipped came along and played to your worst impulses and fears. And you ate it up.
> 
> You Trump supporters are the most dangerous threat that our republic has faced since the Civil War.



Our democratic republic will be in grave danger until we see national voting rights legislation that prevents state legislators from tossing votes they don’t like based on “anomalies” and zero evidence.

The other thing that MUST happen is for congressional R’s to start telling the damn truth. 90% of ‘em know there was no fraud but they’re afraid of Dear Leader.

Trumpism and his Bigly Lie must be squashed like an annoying bug.


----------



## BlindBoo

36% of Americans say that President Joe Biden did not legitimately get enough votes to win the presidency. That 36% includes 23% who falsely say there is solid evidence that Biden did not win, and 13% who say that is their suspicion only.

Among Republicans, 78% say that Biden did not win and 54% believe there is solid evidence of that, despite the fact that no such evidence exists. That view is also deeply connected to support for Trump. Among Republicans who say Trump should be the leader of the party, 88% believe Biden lost -- including 64% who say there is solid evidence that he did not win -- while among those Republicans who do not want Trump to lead the Party, 57% say Biden won legitimately.


----------



## DrLove

Faun said:


> Are you kidding? That one should have...
> 
> _"ɟun  γɔɒɿiqƨnoɔ"_
> 
> ... tattooed across his forehead. It's backwards so he can read it in a mirror.



How did u do that?


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> We'll see.


LOLOL 

We've seen.


----------



## DrLove

toobfreak 
Your sources appear to be impeccable!


----------



## Faun

DrLove said:


> How did u do that?


It's a trade secret, so nobody look at this except for DrLove ...



Spoiler: Top Secret









						qwerty-site
					

My premium Nuxt.js project




					qwerty.dev


----------



## bendog

Mac1958 said:


> As insane and delusional as the GOP has become, its saving grace is the opposing party.
> 
> A race to the bottom.  I'm pretty sure this isn't what the Founders envisioned.
> 
> #forwardparty


But at the heart of both Red Bernie and Occupy Wall St and the STILL TRUMP VOTERS there is a kernel of validity that govt and society is not working with their interests in mind.  It's not totally dissimilar to Steinbeck's works concerning the Depression, or the Black writers like Hughes and Wright, or even Ayn Rand.  And imo Obama did throw the underwater homeowners under the but when he bailed out Wall St.

What makes the Still Trump Voters different is this belief that he just didn't get a chance to fix things for them, and with more time, he would have.   Conversely, the Bloom was sort of off Carter, HW, W (and even Reagan sort of, but not over the econ)  The evidence for Trump was spotty.  Wages did increase in his first year, but the tax cuts didn't significantly help us workers, but they helped Mitch McConnell and Trump, and a lot of folks lost jobs in 2020.

IF Trump really makes a move, I won't be surprised to see Biden choose to not seek reelection and a challenge to Harris.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

L.K.Eder said:


> there, there, little trumpjak. cry harder.


So, it looks to me an awful like you thought that the fraud at that Michigan counting facility was just A-okay.  Now we know.


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So, it looks to me an awful like you thought that the fraud at that Michigan counting facility was just A-okay.  Now we know.


LOLOL 

What fraud?


----------



## BlindBoo

Lastamender said:


> Wrong, the evidence never got an evidentiary hearing. Your lie has failed.


Any evidence they produced certainly did.  They simply failed to present evidence in many instances because there is none.  There is none still.  Only allegations from the inexperience Kung Fu Squad in Az.


----------



## DrLove

Johnlaw said:


> Won't Trumpers be surprised when the American people throw Trump to the curb again in 2024, if he runs. That is what happens when you live in an alternate reality.



I hope he does run. He left office with a 33% approval rating. Just not enough Q Kooks in America to let him anywhere NEAR power again.


----------



## Mac1958

bendog said:


> But at the heart of both Red Bernie and Occupy Wall St and the STILL TRUMP VOTERS there is a kernel of validity that govt and society is not working with their interests in mind.  It's not totally dissimilar to Steinbeck's works concerning the Depression, or the Black writers like Hughes and Wright, or even Ayn Rand.  And imo Obama did throw the underwater homeowners under the but when he bailed out Wall St.
> 
> What makes the Still Trump Voters different is this belief that he just didn't get a chance to fix things for them, and with more time, he would have.   Conversely, the Bloom was sort of off Carter, HW, W (and even Reagan sort of, but not over the econ)  The evidence for Trump was spotty.  Wages did increase in his first year, but the tax cuts didn't significantly help us workers, but they helped Mitch McConnell and Trump, and a lot of folks lost jobs in 2020.
> 
> IF Trump really makes a move, I won't be surprised to see Biden choose to not seek reelection and a challenge to Harris.


Isn't that ironic?  At the core of the two far ends of the spectrum is that similarity, that grievance, that victimhood.

I do wonder what it means that the two ends of the spectrum hate the other with all their similarities.  

Rage.  Anger.  Frustration.  Paranoia.  Hate.

And yeah, I can see the Dems running someone pretty aggressively against Harris if Biden bows out.


----------



## Faun

BlindBoo said:


> Any evidence they produced certainly did.  They simply failed to present evidence in many instances because there is none.  There is none still.  Only allegations from the inexperience Kung Fu Squad in Az.


Here's a prime example of just one of the cases tossed due to lack of evidence...









						Nevada Supreme Court unanimously dismisses Trump lawsuit to overturn Nevada election result
					

Documents filed Monday ask the high court to reverse Judge James Todd Russell's finding on Friday that the legal team for six Republican electors failed to prove the Nov. 3 election was swayed by fraudulent or illegal votes.



					www.rgj.com
				



They filed a case claiming dead people voted, others voted in Nevada and another state, and many weren't registered to vote.

The judge threw it out because they had no evidence to demonstrate any of that upon the first motion to dismiss by the defendant...

_"*Contestants' claims fail on the merits* ... or under any other standard," the judge said in his 35-page ruling._​
... so then the plaintiff filed an appeal... ALL 6 Justices ruled unanimously against them and upheld the lower court's ruling.

_“To prevail on this appeal, *appellants must demonstrate error of law*, findings of fact not supported by substantial evidence or an abuse of discretion in the admission or rejection of evidence by the district court,” the six justices said. *“We are not convinced they have done so.*”_​


----------



## BlindBoo

Lastamender said:


> Nothing can be proven until evidence is heard in a court. That is how it works. They heard no evidence. That excuse is as useless as you. Your lie has failed.



Nah, the deadline for filing a case in court has long since passed.  Trumpybear lost the election and he lost his bid to overturn the election results by attacking the Constitution.  But he has won the hearts and minds of the Fascist Neo-GOP who also hate the Constitution.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BlindBoo said:


> Nah, the deadline for filing a case in court has long since passed.  Trumpybear lost the election and he lost his bid to overturn the election results by attacking the Constitution.  But he has won the hearts and minds of the Fascist Neo-GOP who also hate the Constitution.


Shrill.  I like that.  Indicates desperation.


----------



## DrLove

ColonelAngus said:


> Why were CHAIN OF CUSTODY rules broken in these munis with irregularities?
> 
> Why were ballots kept in a suitcase pulled out from under a table?
> 
> Does that seem to follow good chain of custody?



Your unqualified Q Kooks in Maricopa County found a few hundred more votes for  Biden.

There were recounts done by professionals in every state. And every state certified their election.

Please just stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## bendog

DrLove said:


> Your unqualified Q Kooks in Maricopa County found a few hundred more votes for  Biden.
> 
> There were recounts done by professionals in every state. And every state certified their election.
> 
> Please just stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


I don't think he has the capacity for being embarrassed on this issue.  My last Springer Spaniel shared that attribute.  LOL  My previous dogs may not actually have understood embarrassment, but they did notice people and even other dogs just looking on with ... "that was just not acceptable."  LOL  The last dog was just ..... "meh, when's dinner?"


----------



## Turtlesoup

Golfing Gator said:


> Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


Bwahaha.....what's funny is that you don't understand why the football and other sporting events FUCK BIDEN chants mean so much...........

Media can't hide what people are really thinking and once people see other people screaming FUCK BIDEN as the economy and safety are crashing with BIDEN---they others are all going to jump in.  LIBS and Libertarians tend to be the ones who jump to violence btw......they are now screaming fuck Biden.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Turtlesoup said:


> Bwahaha.....what's funny is that you don't understand why the football and other sporting events FUCK BIDEN chants mean so much...........
> 
> Media can't hide what people are really thinking and once people see other people screaming FUCK BIDEN as the economy and safety are crashing with BIDEN---they others are all going to jump in.  LIBS and Libertarians tend to be the ones who jump to violence btw......they are now screaming fuck Biden.


Toothpaste is out of the tube.


----------



## Turtlesoup

DrLove said:


> Your unqualified Q Kooks in Maricopa County found a few hundred more votes for  Biden.
> 
> There were recounts done by professionals in every state. And every state certified their election.
> 
> Please just stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


But when they went back and checked voters, they found illegals, the dead, the non existent addresses had voted and that several thousand people voted more than once.     ELECTION WAS STOLEN and matching up ballots to the actual number of legal voters who voted is showing discrepancies.


----------



## Lastamender

BlindBoo said:


> Nah, the deadline for filing a case in court has long since passed.  Trumpybear lost the election and he lost his bid to overturn the election results by attacking the Constitution.  But he has won the hearts and minds of the Fascist Neo-GOP who also hate the Constitution.


No it hasn't. Anything they find in the audits can be taken to court. You are pushing the conspiracy theory now. The election was stolen.

What has the GOP done that is fascist? This should be good. The fascists are the ones in power. Not a good day for you.


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> Bwahaha.....what's funny is that you don't understand why the football and other sporting events FUCK BIDEN chants mean so much...........
> 
> Media can't hide what people are really thinking and once people see other people screaming FUCK BIDEN as the economy and safety are crashing with BIDEN---they others are all going to jump in.  LIBS and Libertarians tend to be the ones who jump to violence btw......they are now screaming fuck Biden.


That means as much as....

​


----------



## Lastamender

BlindBoo said:


> Any evidence they produced certainly did.  They simply failed to present evidence in many instances because there is none.  There is none still.  Only allegations from the inexperience Kung Fu Squad in Az.


No, it did not.
50+​
Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing

You are pushing a conspiracy theory now. The worm has turned.


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> But when they went back and checked voters, they found illegals, the dead, the non existent addresses had voted and that several thousand people voted more than once.     ELECTION WAS STOLEN and matching up ballots to the actual number of legal voters who voted is showing discrepancies.


No they didn’t, nutbag. I just posted one such case where they went into court to prove instances of illegal voters, dead voters, etc... and were thrown out of court for utterly failing to present any evidence demonstrating their claims. Then they were thrown out of court a second time by *six more judges* when they appealed the lower court's findings for the same reason.

You idiots just don't seem to understand the bullshit you post here doesn't fly in a courtroom.


----------



## DrLove

Turtlesoup said:


> But when they went back and checked voters, they found illegals, the dead, the non existent addresses had voted and that several thousand people voted more than once.     ELECTION WAS STOLEN and matching up ballots to the actual number of legal voters who voted is showing discrepancies.



They found NONE of those things. Trump judges rejected that bullshit. Did they find fraudulent votes? Yes, one here/ two there. Nothing in quantities that would have affected any outcome.

I don’t know where you get your information, but it’s BS. Find better sources. Nobody wants to go to prison for a felony just to get an extra vote in. That’d be stoopid.


----------



## XponentialChaos

ColonelAngus said:


> Nothing you said means jack shit.



Do you think your whining hissy-fit means jack shit?

Go wipe your tears, snowflake.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Faun said:


> That means as much as....
> 
> ​


3 people in France did what?   Non noticed or cared....hundreds/thousands of Americans screaming FUCK BIDEN on sporting event televised all across america is a different story hun.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> No, it did not.
> 50+​
> Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> 
> You are pushing a conspiracy theory now. The worm has turned.


LOL 

The only worm you ever see is the one at the bottom of the bottle after you polish off the Tequila.


----------



## BlindBoo

ColonelAngus said:


> 1) What was the specific evidence presented by Trump lawyers in court that was proven false?


What specific evidence do you allege the Trumpylawyers actually submitted in court?

“This is not a fraud case,” Langhofer said, casting the lawsuit instead as allegations of flaws within the voting system. “It is not a stealing-the-election case.”

That marked the second time in as many days that attorneys for the Trump campaign disavowed in court what the president and his loyalists alleged in print, tweets and on the public airwaves. 









						Trump Campaign's Voter Fraud Search Produced Lies and ‘Spam’ | Law & Crime
					

A Trump campaign attorney conceded in court on Thursday morning that he tried to enter hundreds of dodgy form-filed affidavits into evidence, even though their own investigation found that a subset of the sworn statements that they received were filled with lies and "spam."




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## Turtlesoup

DrLove said:


> They found NONE of those things. Trump judges rejected that bullshit. Did they find fraudulent votes? Yes, one here/ two there. Nothing in quantities that would have affected any outcome.
> 
> I don’t know where you get your information, but it’s BS. Find better sources. Nobody wants to go to prison for a felony just to get an extra vote in. That’d be stoopid.


No love they found thousands of ghost votes and thousands of "lost" votes...








						ARIZONA 2020 ELECTION AUDIT BOTTOM LINE: 173,104 "Lost Votes" and 96,389 "Ghost Votes" - Dr. Rich Swier
					

Trump won Arizona! We The People Convention posted an article titled "Get the first look at the Arizona Election Audit Summary Report." Liz Harris



					drrichswier.com


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> 3 people in France did what?   Non noticed or cared....hundreds/thousands of Americans screaming FUCK BIDEN on sporting event televised all across america is a different story hun.


You want more??


----------



## XponentialChaos

maybelooking said:


> Anyone who says election fraud doesn't exist is just a complete idiot.
> 
> Now, I don't know if there was enough fraud to get Biden elected.  But the fact is that we should strive for NO FRAUD AT ALL.
> 
> The left strives to make fraud easier,  not harder.  Theres a reason for that!!!



Go ahead and strive for it.

But regardless of how good our system is, half the country is going to whine like a bunch of crybabies.


----------



## Faun

XponentialChaos said:


> Do you think your whining hissy-fit means jack shit?
> 
> Go wipe your tears, snowflake.


_*Cheers!





*_


----------



## DrLove

Turtlesoup said:


> No love they found thousands of ghost votes and thousands of "lost" votes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARIZONA 2020 ELECTION AUDIT BOTTOM LINE: 173,104 "Lost Votes" and 96,389 "Ghost Votes" - Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> 
> Trump won Arizona! We The People Convention posted an article titled "Get the first look at the Arizona Election Audit Summary Report." Liz Harris
> 
> 
> 
> drrichswier.com



Says some RW blogger who thinks bullying gays is “healthy peer pressure”? LoL!





__





						Tea Party Leader Rich Swier Declares Anti-Gay Bullying “Healthy Peer Pressure”
					

Maybe it's because we're ramping up for an election year, but the number of douchebags garnering the spotlight seems to be increasing exponentially. (Seriously, it's like it's raining vinegar and water.) To "honor" the creeps, cowards, bloviators and egomaniacs who make us grab for the...




					www.queerty.com


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> No they didn’t, nutbag. I just posted one such case where they went into court to prove instances of illegal voters, dead voters, etc... and were thrown out of court for utterly failing to present any evidence demonstrating their claims. Then they were thrown out of court a second time by *six more judges* when they appealed the lower court's findings for the same reason.
> 
> You idiots just don't seem to understand the bullshit you post here doesn't fly in a courtroom.


You are pushing a conspiracy theory. Everyone knows the election was stolen and the courts refused to hear evidence.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Says some RW blogger who thinks bullying gays is “healthy peer pressure”? LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Leader Rich Swier Declares Anti-Gay Bullying “Healthy Peer Pressure”
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because we're ramping up for an election year, but the number of douchebags garnering the spotlight seems to be increasing exponentially. (Seriously, it's like it's raining vinegar and water.) To "honor" the creeps, cowards, bloviators and egomaniacs who make us grab for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queerty.com


Why bring the whining fairies into this? All you got? The election was stolen.


----------



## XponentialChaos

I love these threads.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You are pushing a conspiracy theory. Everyone knows the election was stolen and the courts refused to hear evidence.


You're fucked in the head, FruitLoops. I literally quoted two courts ruling they were throwing the case out due to lack of evidence. 

You really are crazy enough to call an actual court case, a "conspiracy"... while at the same time, call the conspiracy you've failed to prove for nearly a year, "reality."


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> No, it did not.
> 50+​
> Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> 
> You are pushing a conspiracy theory now. The worm has turned.


Yes. It did. The worm has been squashed. 








						Fact check: Courts have dismissed multiple lawsuits of alleged electoral fraud presented by Trump campaign
					

Following President Joe Biden’s swearing in on Jan. 20, a Facebook post shared over 6,140 times has said: “Not one court has looked at the evidence and said that Biden legally won. Not one”. This is false: state and federal judges dismissed more than 50 lawsuits presented...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You're fucked in the head, FruitLoops. I literally quoted two courts ruling they were throwing the case out due to lack of evidence.
> 
> You really are crazy enough to call an actual court case, a "conspiracy"... while at the same time, call the conspiracy you've failed to prove for nearly a year, "reality."


How can they say there is a lack of evidence until the hear it? They can't. Cases were refused for other bogus reasons.

Please stop pushing your conspiracy theory that the election was stolen you are threatening our democracy.


----------



## BlindBoo

Lastamender said:


> No it hasn't. Anything they find in the audits can be taken to court. You are pushing the conspiracy theory now. The election was stolen.
> 
> What has the GOP done that is fascist? This should be good. The fascists are the ones in power. Not a good day for you.


Hahaha the last thing your fascist masters want is to have their misconstrued results laid bare by industry experts in public.  No they are just fine with the Kangaroo Court they own.

_"... _the historian of fascism Robert Paxton warns against describing Donald Trump as fascist because “it’s almost the most powerful epithet you can use.” But in this case, the shoe fits. And here is why.

Like Mussolini, Trump rails against intruders (Mexicans) and enemies (Muslims), mocks those perceived as weak, encourages a violent reckoning with those his followers perceive as the enemy within (the roughing up of protesters at his rallies), flouts the rules of civil political discourse (the Megyn Kelly menstruation spat), and promises to restore the nation to its greatness not by a series of policies, but by the force of his own personality (“I will be great for” fill in the blank).  

To quote Paxton again, this time from his seminal "The Anatomy of Fascism": “Fascist leaders made no secret of having no program.” This explains why Trump supporters are not bothered by his ideological malleability and policy contradictions: He was pro-choice before he was pro-life; donated to politicians while now he rails against that practice; married three times and now embraces evangelical Christianity; is the embodiment of capitalism and yet promises to crack down on free trade.  In the words of the Italian writer Umberto Eco, fascism was “a beehive of contradictions.” It bears noting that Mussolini was a socialist unionizer before becoming a fascist union buster, a journalist before cracking down on free press, a republican before becoming a monarchist."









						Trump's not Hitler, he's Mussolini: How GOP anti-intellectualism created a modern fascist movement in America
					

Fascism is about the most powerful epithet one can use -- but it fits with Donald Trump. A historian explains why




					www.salon.com


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Yes. It did. The worm has been squashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Courts have dismissed multiple lawsuits of alleged electoral fraud presented by Trump campaign
> 
> 
> Following President Joe Biden’s swearing in on Jan. 20, a Facebook post shared over 6,140 times has said: “Not one court has looked at the evidence and said that Biden legally won. Not one”. This is false: state and federal judges dismissed more than 50 lawsuits presented...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


That means 0.


----------



## Lastamender

BlindBoo said:


> Hahaha the last thing your fascist masters want is to have their misconstrued results laid bare by industry experts in public.  No they are just fine with the Kangaroo Court they own.
> 
> _"... _the historian of fascism Robert Paxton warns against describing Donald Trump as fascist because “it’s almost the most powerful epithet you can use.” But in this case, the shoe fits. And here is why.
> 
> Like Mussolini, Trump rails against intruders (Mexicans) and enemies (Muslims), mocks those perceived as weak, encourages a violent reckoning with those his followers perceive as the enemy within (the roughing up of protesters at his rallies), flouts the rules of civil political discourse (the Megyn Kelly menstruation spat), and promises to restore the nation to its greatness not by a series of policies, but by the force of his own personality (“I will be great for” fill in the blank).
> 
> To quote Paxton again, this time from his seminal "The Anatomy of Fascism": “Fascist leaders made no secret of having no program.” This explains why Trump supporters are not bothered by his ideological malleability and policy contradictions: He was pro-choice before he was pro-life; donated to politicians while now he rails against that practice; married three times and now embraces evangelical Christianity; is the embodiment of capitalism and yet promises to crack down on free trade.  In the words of the Italian writer Umberto Eco, fascism was “a beehive of contradictions.” It bears noting that Mussolini was a socialist unionizer before becoming a fascist union buster, a journalist before cracking down on free press, a republican before becoming a monarchist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not Hitler, he's Mussolini: How GOP anti-intellectualism created a modern fascist movement in America
> 
> 
> Fascism is about the most powerful epithet one can use -- but it fits with Donald Trump. A historian explains why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> How can they say there is a lack of evidence until the hear it? They can't. Cases were refused for other bogus reasons.
> 
> Please stop pushing your conspiracy theory that the election was stolen you are threatening our democracy.


In cases that didn't lack standing, judges heard it, you moron. That's what they do. They look at the evidence and determine if there's sufficient evidence to toss the defendant's motion to dismiss.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> In cases that didn't lack standing, judges heard it, you moron. That's what they do. They look at the evidence and determine if there's sufficient evidence to toss the defendant's motion to dismiss.


The conspiracy you are pushing is hurting this country. The election was stolen.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy you are pushing is hurting this country. The election was stolen.



And you wonder why you always end up in the conspiracy theory forum lol.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Ans you wonder why you always end up in the conspiracy theory forum lol.


That were people that say the election was not stolen should be. The shit has hit the fan and your lies have failed.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> That were people that say the election was not stolen should be.



Huh?  English please. 

I think your tinfoil hat is on too tight.


----------



## Lastamender

Eleven months of censorship, lies, attacks on Trump, intimidation and even murder have accomplished nothing. Every time Trump has a rally more people will believe the election was stolen. Every audit will convince millions more that there was massive fraud.

They are going to use violence pretty soon to shut people up. Violence is the logical extension of any Communist revolution. Are you people going to defend that?


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Huh?  English please.
> 
> I think your tinfoil hat is on too tight.


Work on it, you'll figure it out.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> Work on it, you'll figure it out.



Oh, so you actually think that made sense. 

I guess that makes you an idiot.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> That means 0.


That means they were brought...and dismissed..for lack..of..evidence.

Deal with it. Your incessant whining is getting tiresome.


----------



## easyt65

"ONLY HALF" OF America's voters believe it was stolen....nice attempt to make half of the American people 'insignificant'...

ACTUALLY it's 56%...almost 6 out of every 10 Americans.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> Eleven months of censorship, lies, attacks on Trump, intimidation and even murder have accomplished nothing. Every time Trump has a rally more people will believe the election was stolen. Every audit will convince millions more that there was massive fraud.
> 
> They are going to use violence pretty soon to shut people up. Violence is the logical extension of any Communist revolution. Are you people going to defend that?



You can cry your little hearts out all you like. You still lost.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Oh, so you actually think that made sense.
> 
> I guess that makes you an idiot.


Coming from you what do you think that means, troll.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> You can cry your little hearts out all you like. You still lost.


You do not lose when you are cheated. Do you understand that? The American people do.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> Coming from you what do you think that means, troll.



Aw you’re just upset.


----------



## DGS49

The general belief in the dishonesty of the 2020 election is even more astounding when you consider the Media's "Full Court Press" to ridicule those who point out the bullshit, and suppress those who do not toe the Leftist line.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> You do not lose when you are cheated. Do you understand that? The American people do.



Tissue?

Cry some more for me.


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> Tissue?
> 
> Cry some more for me.


I think the troll is upset.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> I think the troll is upset.



I’m not the one upset with the last election, crybaby. 

How do you feel about the 2020 election?  Are you…upset…with the outcome?


----------



## Lastamender

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one upset with the last election, crybaby.
> 
> How do you feel about the 2020 election?  Are you…upset…with the outcome?


I am happy that the majority of people know it was stolen. I am more than happy that more will be convinced with each audit and Trump rally. Anything else?


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


Dems were counting on hiding their election fraud inside a blue wave but that didn't happen. They lost ground in the House and didn't win a single Senate seat they went after. Then Trump rallied 75 million votes. So their late night election fraud in key battle ground districts stood out like a sore thumb.


----------



## ColonelAngus

BluesLegend said:


> Dems were counting on hiding their election fraud inside a blue wave but that didn't happen. They lost ground in the House and didn't win a single Senate seat they went after. Then Trump rallied 75 million votes. So their late night election fraud in key battle ground districts stood out like a sore thumb.



WINNER!

Absolutely this is accurate.

Then Pelosi tried saying that Dems had a MANDATE afterlosing seats in the House.

So funny.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Lastamender said:


> I am happy that the majority of people know it was stolen. I am more than happy that more will be convinced with each audit and Trump rally. Anything else?



Sure. You can answer the question this time. 

How do you feel about the outcome of the 2020 election?


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Evidence was not presented because courts refused to hear evidence. People realize that now. It will only get worse for Democrats. The FBI does not have enough storm troopers to turn this around.
> 
> The narrative is dead and no one believes them anymore. Move those threads out the conspiracy forum.


Bah Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> WINNER!
> 
> Absolutely this is accurate.
> 
> Then Pelosi tried saying that Dems had a MANDATE afterlosing seats in the House.
> 
> So funny.


Dems and the liberal media wrote that script before the election took place, Blue Wave and Mandate. When neither took place and Trump disputed the election results the Dems plan went up in flames. That's why they reacted to violently to Trump's refusal to concede.


----------



## sartre play

Election has been over for almost ten months, just like every one on the left did when losing by a much closer count. screaming and complaining yes, but when the the effort to change it failed we took our toys & went home & got little Bush & moved on to nice big fat wars. Put your energy towards some good. Help us get past the virus & the supply mess.


----------



## ColonelAngus

BluesLegend said:


> Dems and the liberal media wrote that script before the election took place, Blue Wave and Mandate. When neither took place and Trump disputed the election results the Dems plan went up in flames. That's why they reacted to violently to Trump's refusal to concede.



They didnt bank on 75 million Trump votes.

Traitorous scum.

It is such a shame that we all know this occurred and yet nothing will happen to punish those responsible.


----------



## Winco

Lastamender said:


> more credible than anything that comes from the media or Democrats and RINO's.


Fuck You again.
The trump FAKE News Propaganda Machine created the FAKE NEWS mantra during his campaign. 

POS trump is the LARGEST RINO ever created.
He was a (D), then his handlers told him he needed to LIE and feed the RWI Base.

And Damn, POS trump did it and Conned you turds again.


What a fucking gullible base.

trump = RINO


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


haha rasmussen. Always the outlier. And always in the same direction. Rasmussen, for gullible weenies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> Dems and the liberal media wrote that script before the election took place, Blue Wave and Mandate


What amateurish gaslighting. In reality, Trump and you mindless cultists were saying the election would be stolen months before the election.


----------



## Lastamender

Winco said:


> Fuck You again.
> The trump FAKE News Propaganda Machine created the FAKE NEWS mantra during his campaign.
> 
> POS trump is the LARGEST RINO ever created.
> He was a (D), then his handlers told him he needed to LIE and feed the RWI Base.
> 
> And Damn, POS trump did it and Conned you turds again.
> 
> 
> What a fucking gullible base.
> 
> trump = RINO


FUCK JOE BIDEN. Please stop pushing the conspiracy theory that there was no fraud. Thanks.


----------



## Winco

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What amateurish gaslighting. In reality, Trump and you mindless cultists were saying the election would be stolen months before the election.


Months before the 2016 election.

POS trump was calling voter fraud in 2016.
Way before the 2016 election.  It is called CYA, and he has been using it sense.

trump = largest POS human to hold any power in the USA.


----------



## Winco

Lastamender said:


> FUCK JOE BIDEN. Please stop pushing the conspiracy theory that there was no fraud. Thanks.


All you have to do is PROVE it.
You have NO proof.
You claim proof, but you actually have ZIP, ZERO, NADA.  

SHOW the proof.


----------



## Lastamender

Winco said:


> All you have to do is PROVE it.
> You have NO proof.
> You claim proof, but you actually have ZIP, ZERO, NADA.
> 
> SHOW the proof.


You cannot prove anything when a court will not hear evidence. It has been proven to over half the country without that happening. Imagine when it does. Now drop the facade and your big lie because it has failed.


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> They didnt bank on 75 million Trump votes.
> 
> Traitorous scum.
> 
> It is such a shame that we all know this occurred and yet nothing will happen to punish those responsible.


Bingo! With 75 million Americans voting for Trump Dems whole scheme unraveled. In a panic they stole the election.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> Bingo! With 75 million Americans voting for Trump Dems whole scheme unraveled. In a panic they stole the election.


So they stole the election before the votes were counted because they knew the results of counting the votes.

You people are fking RETARDED.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Faun said:


> You want more??


And where is supposed to be and over what supposed reason?   A handful of nitwitted communists trying harass for reason really doesn't count on any level.


----------



## Turtlesoup

DrLove said:


> Says some RW blogger who thinks bullying gays is “healthy peer pressure”? LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Leader Rich Swier Declares Anti-Gay Bullying “Healthy Peer Pressure”
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because we're ramping up for an election year, but the number of douchebags garnering the spotlight seems to be increasing exponentially. (Seriously, it's like it's raining vinegar and water.) To "honor" the creeps, cowards, bloviators and egomaniacs who make us grab for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queerty.com


And what would your comment have to do with the missing and Ghost votes?   Attacking the messenger or link doesn't change these facts...

There are other sources and articles saying the same thing---GOOGLE is your friend.    I just put up the first one that popped up showing what I already knew was out there.


----------



## Care4all

ColonelAngus said:


> Address the Biden bump in these specific districts and why it occurred.


Easy Peasey!

The absentee votes were counted last, after the electronic election day and early votes were counted...


Trump encouraged his voters, to vote in person, regardless of COVID19 spreading.

Democrats encouraged their voters to stay safe, and vote via absentee ballot.

For months ahead of the election, it was reported, from every news outlet, that the absentee votes in the swing states were not able under their laws to be counted prior to election day.  This law, preventing the counting of absentee ballots as they came in, was put in by the mostly Republican majority legislatures in the swing states.  Democrats sued to change it and start earlier like most other states did, but lost in court.  They reported that on election night, it would appear Trump could appear to be winning, because most Democrats would be absentee voters and those would not be counted until way later in the nght, the wee hours of the morning, and likely through the next few days, because there were so many absentee voters this year.

The process of counting absentee ballots is tedious and longer.  First the envelopes have checks.... that signature match, a legal registered voter, who also requested a ballot, some states also require address and other requirements, have been done or are done.

And once that process of checking the envelopes is done, the envelopes are opened, then the ballots removed, then the ballots unfolded and flattened so they can flow easily it in to the scanner, then stacked in batches... and put in to suit cases that are called ballot cases, and stored until the workers responsible for feeding the batches in to the automated vote counting scanner, need them.

All of the processing takes much longer for absentee ballots.... Which were known to lean Democratic.

The rise in Democratic votes on election night, began when most of the same day votes had been counted already, which would have been Republican leaning, and the absentee batches of ballots were finally being counted by scanners..   In the wee hours of the morning....democratic leaning....  Just what your chart shows.

There was no anomaly with your chart, what it shows, is what was expected....R voters counted mostly early, D voters counted mostly later.


----------



## XponentialChaos

BluesLegend said:


> Dems and the liberal media wrote that script before the election took place, Blue Wave and Mandate. When neither took place and Trump disputed the election results the Dems plan went up in flames. That's why they reacted to violently to Trump's refusal to concede.



Or maybe you just lost and you’re a sore loser crybaby.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy you are pushing is hurting this country. The election was stolen.


----------



## Faun

XponentialChaos said:


> And you wonder why you always end up in the conspiracy theory forum lol.


That putz is putting in a serious challenge with dalesmith as the most fucked in the head poster here.


----------



## Winco

Lastamender said:


> You cannot prove anything when a court will not hear evidence. It has been proven to over half the country without that happening. Imagine when it does. Now drop the facade and your big lie because it has failed.





Lastamender said:


> You cannot prove anything when a court will not hear evidence


So, just try to give an honest answer.
You bitch about the Rudy so-called evidence NOT being heard.
Yet, you claim OTHERWISE when turtle denied any trump evidence.


----------



## HappyJoy

Ah, today polls matter.


----------



## Lastamender

HappyJoy said:


> Ah, today polls matter.


Why not? It is the first one that makes sense. Only low IQ people really think the election was not stolen.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> That putz is putting in a serious challenge with dalesmith as the most fucked in the head poster here.


Worried, troll?


----------



## Lesh

Lastamender said:


> What comes from that desk is more credible than anything that comes from the media or Democrats and RINO's.


Rasmussen is famous for push polls like this


----------



## HappyJoy

Lastamender said:


> Why not? It is the first one that makes sense. Only low IQ people really think the election was not stolen.


Do you know what confirmation bias is?


----------



## Turtlesoup

sartre play said:


> Election has been over for almost ten months, just like every one on the left did when losing by a much closer count. screaming and complaining yes, but when the the effort to change it failed we took our toys & went home & got little Bush & moved on to nice big fat wars. Put your energy towards some good. Help us get past the virus & the supply mess.


This election was stolen, and you think everyone should just ignore that fact ESPECIALLY as Biden destroys the country? 

We are putting our energy toward something good--------getting rid of biden which is the only way we will get past the virus and his ignorant mandates and the supply chain mess as the dems pay people not to work.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Lastamender

HappyJoy said:


> Do you know what confirmation bias is?


Do you know I do? What else you got besides an insult? Are your upset the real big lie is falling apart? I mean censorship, political arrests, constant negative media demonizing Trump supporters. All for nothing. People know the election was stolen.

Stop spreading the conspiracy theory that it was not.


----------



## Claudette

Tipsycatlover 
Yup and you can bet that those that did vote for him, outside the lefty loons on this board, regret that vote. Mans a walking, talking incompetent disaster.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.




Townhall has mostly fake news.

Can you find the story on Fox News? They would carry it, if true.


----------



## ColonelAngus

ColonelAngus said:


> See how lefties will not discuss the 2020 election?
> 
> They cannot defend their lies...so they deflect.
> 
> My questions are so easy,
> 
> 1) What was the specific evidence presented by Trump lawyers in court that was proven false?
> 2) Why did the BIDEN BUMP only happen in a few VERY KEY DISTRICTS?
> 3) Why were Republican auditors not allowed to audit the count in Detroit?
> 
> Those are just straight up questions that should be easy to discuss.



Crickets, huh?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Worried, troll?


About what?


----------



## Faun

Turtlesoup said:


> This election was stolen, and you think everyone should just ignore that fact ESPECIALLY as Biden destroys the country?
> 
> We are putting our energy toward something good--------getting rid of biden which is the only way we will get past the virus and his ignorant mandates and the supply chain mess as the dems pay people not to work.


No, you should spend the rest of your life feeling like you were robbed.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You Trump supporters are the most dangerous threat that our republic has faced since the Civil War.


Says the people that engineered the last presidential election to favor a mentally incompetent
grifter who couldn't draw enough people to the few "rallies" his party did have
to fill a gas station bathroom (knowing there was no need to pimp a stolen election featuring someone that virtually no one wanted).


56% is the rebuttal to your tiresome denials.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Says the people that engineered the last presidential election to favor a mentally incompetent
> grifter who couldn't draw enough people to the few "rallies" his party did have (knowing there
> was no need to pimp a stolen election featuring someone who virtually no one wanted) to fill
> a gas station bathroom.
> 
> 56% is the rebuttal to your tiresome denials.


No one engineered anything. He lost. And your constant whining and bitching is not only tiresome, you're starting to make people like me not give a shit about ANYTHING you want. You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the flaming retard who used to occupy the White House's ability to pack a stadium full of his brain dead lemmings translates into popularity...or votes. It doesn't. Rassmussen is a right wing leaning poll. It's number get tossed out just like a couple of the left wing leaning polls.


----------



## L.K.Eder

almost a year, and these twats are still unable to show their evidence of voter fraud.

it's more likely that skinner actually has an aurora borealis in his kitchen.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No one engineered anything.


Mark Zuckerberg poured hundreds of millions into the election through his Center for Tech and Civic life
into a very few states that could turn the election.
Funny how his civic zeal only applied to a few significant states where he could change voting laws
and game the system.


JackOfNoTrades said:


> He lost. And your constant whining and bitching is not only tiresome, you're starting to make people like me not give a shit about ANYTHING you want. You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the flaming retard who used to occupy the White House's ability to pack a stadium full of his brain dead lemmings translates into popularity...or votes. It doesn't. Rassmussen is a right wing leaning poll. It's number get tossed out just like a couple of the left wing leaning polls.


I see. Packing stadiums filled with enthusiastic supporters means nothing but drawing a couple of dozen
people to a parking lot somewhere is proof of Joe Biden's popularity?  
Go fuck yourself!

You have an impossible task, making people believe the 2020 election was fair and above
board. But your idiotic defense of a rigged game does nothing to help your cause.

If anything it only makes rational people sure of the fact that Biden and his Bolsheviks stole the presidency
from Donald Trump. You hate him so much because he is a constant reminder of what thieving conniving
swine you punks are.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



It was stolen and there are MANY reasons why.   And sure we're a dumbed down lazy as MFer society led by Demonicrats, and "progression" which is code for totalitarian, but many still have operable brains. 

When we see the following irrational actions & effects, yeah, it's easy to come to the conclusion the Democracks are who they are.  Consider this, without getting into details of how the Demonics cheated..............

A. The support behind Xiden for POTUS was the lowest our country has seen while the dementia guy dwelled in his basement.  The support behind Xiden is almost non-existent, because he and the Demonics have nothing to offer beyond trash.

B. Harris was rejected by her own party 99-1.

C. We've never witnessed a fraud like this administration.  Everything is is staged while they hide Biden as if he's a small child.  Xiden is as or more dependent as the common PROG.  That's not leadership, that's your dumbing down.

D. Trump was supported like no POTUS since Reagan, if that.

E. We witnessed the Demonics turn everything upside down progressively worse with their Trump themes for years.  All of it was a lie beyond "Trump tweets".

F. Everything the left accused Trump of is a reality for Biden only worse.

G. We recognize what MSM has done to common.  What a severe dumbing down and 24/7 propaganda.

H.  We recognize MSM are covering for Xiden at all measures, while if Trump were to come his hair odd it's mainstream for weeks and months featured as the "gastapo".

So yeah, we have a difficult time believing anything about the Demonicrats is square, because nothing about them is.


----------



## Lastamender

L.K.Eder said:


> almost a year, and these twats are still unable to show their evidence of voter fraud.
> 
> it's more likely that skinner actually has an aurora borealis in his kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 551278


Again,  the evidence never got inside a courtroom. That fact alone might be responsible for people not believing your big lie that there was no fraud. Despite your claim over half the voters now know fraud put braindead Joe in the WH. Suck it up, troll.


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No one engineered anything. He lost. And your constant whining and bitching is not only tiresome, you're starting to make people like me not give a shit about ANYTHING you want. You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the flaming retard who used to occupy the White House's ability to pack a stadium full of his brain dead lemmings translates into popularity...or votes. It doesn't. Rassmussen is a right wing leaning poll. It's number get tossed out just like a couple of the left wing leaning polls.


Says the braindead lemming with his mask on and scared of a disease with almost a 100% survival rate. You watch, obey, and cower as it is used to destroy our economy and country.

Over half the voters know fraud put Biden in the WH, and that number is growing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lastamender said:


> Again,  the evidence never got inside a courtroom. That fact alone might be responsible for people not believing your big lie that there was no fraud. Despite your claim over half the voters now know fraud put braindead Joe in the WH. Suck it up, troll.


you have no idea what evidence is, that much is clear. now cry harder.


----------



## Lastamender

L.K.Eder said:


> you have no idea what evidence is, that much is clear. now cry harder.


I don't?


----------



## DrLove

Turtlesoup said:


> And what would your comment have to do with the missing and Ghost votes?   Attacking the messenger or link doesn't change these facts...
> 
> There are other sources and articles saying the same thing---GOOGLE is your friend.    I just put up the first one that popped up showing what I already knew was out there.



Nonsense. Yes, I'm certain there are lots of conspiracy theory loving RW kooks who say the same thing. Real evidence? Nope, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Nonsense. Yes, I'm certain there are lots of conspiracy theory loving RW kooks who say the same thing. Real evidence? Nope, it doesn't exist.


It sure does. AZ. has plenty of it. Wait for GA.
*This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.*
Those items never got to court. You are wrong and a terrible liar.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Golfing Gator said:


> Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


And you believe OJ is innocent.


----------



## Golfing Gator

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> And you believe OJ is innocent.



I believe the courts found him not guilty.


----------



## DrLove

Faun said:


> You want more??



Hell, even Trump supporters boo Trump.



Hey, have we covered this one?


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> I believe the courts found him not guilty.


That would be the jury, not the court.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> It sure does. AZ. has plenty of it. Wait for GA.
> *This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.*
> Those items never got to court. You are wrong and a terrible liar.



Aren't you about tired of being laughed at Lasty?  


*Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Extreme Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency.*


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> Aren't you about tired of being laughed at Lasty?
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Extreme Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency.*


You think that means anything to me or others who know there was fraud? Try again.

The lack of transparency is cute considering every swing state allowed no transparency at all.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Says the braindead lemming with his mask on and scared of a disease with almost a 100% survival rate. You watch, obey, and cower as it is used to destroy our economy and country.
> 
> Over half the voters know fraud put Biden in the WH, and that number is growing.





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Mark Zuckerberg poured hundreds of millions into the election through his Center for Tech and Civic life
> into a very few states that could turn the election.
> Funny how his civic zeal only applied to a few significant states where he could change voting laws
> and game the system.
> 
> I see. Packing stadiums filled with enthusiastic supporters means nothing but drawing a couple of dozen
> people to a parking lot somewhere is proof of Joe Biden's popularity?
> Go fuck yourself!
> 
> You have an impossible task, making people believe the 2020 election was fair and above
> board. But your idiotic defense of a rigged game does nothing to help your cause.
> 
> If anything it only makes rational people sure of the fact that Biden and his Bolsheviks stole the presidency
> from Donald Trump. You hate him so much because he is a constant reminder of what thieving conniving
> swine you punks are.


Mark Zuckerberg's social media platform is a *MAJOR *reason Trump was elected in 2016. Until he proceeded to act like the town drunk on them...so they kicked him off..as is their right. If he learned to play by the rules, he'd still have these platforms to spread his bile on. You seemed to have missed the whole whistleblower thing last week. Facebook cares about money. Not political ideology. As soon as ideology starts costing them cash...they flop.

Again, the ability to pack a stadium does not translate into popularity. Biden didn't hold superspreader events. Trump did. And he lost. And you morons are gonna keep pounding the fraud narrative even though there isn't a spec of evidence to hold it up.

I reiterate. You Trump supporters and alt-righters are the greatest threat this republic has faced since the Civil War.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lastamender said:


> I don't?


no, you don't. any further questions, deadender?


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Mark Zuckerberg's social media platform is a *MAJOR *reason Trump was elected in 2016. Until he proceeded to act like the town drunk on them...so they kicked him off..as is their right. If he learned to play by the rules, he'd still have these platforms to spread his bile on. You seemed to have missed the whole whistleblower thing last week. Facebook cares about money. Not political ideology. As soon as ideology starts costing them cash...they flop.
> 
> Again, the ability to pack a stadium does not translate into popularity. Biden didn't hold superspreader events. Trump did. And he lost. And you morons are gonna keep pounding the fraud narrative even though there isn't a spec of evidence to hold it up.
> 
> I reiterate. You Trump supporters and alt-righters are the greatest threat this republic has faced since the Civil War.





> *Again, the ability to pack a stadium does not translate into popularity.*



Really, what is the translation? You are running scared and it shows.


----------



## Lastamender

L.K.Eder said:


> no, you don't. any further questions, deadender?


Your law degree is from where? Trollie U?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lastamender said:


> Your law degree is from where? Trollie U?


my law degree is none of your business, maggot.

however, no law degree is required to understand what is evidence, and what is not.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Really, what is the translation? You are running scared and it shows.


And you're an alt-right lemming. Low information. Easily swayed. Easily duped. Swallowing anything your media sources and your savior feeds you like a baby bird opening its mouth. I'm not running from anything. Especially someone like you. 

If you have a legitimate source to back the words of this doctor up, I'd suggest you post it.
If this "doctor" really made a statement like this and her superiors find out about it, her career is done.

Kinda like Demon Sperm doctor...memba her?? Wonder where she's at now?


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> And you're an alt-right lemming. Low information. Easily swayed. Easily duped. Swallowing anything your media sources and your savior feeds you like a baby bird opening its mouth. I'm not running from anything. Especially someone like you.
> 
> If you have a legitimate source to back the words of this doctor up, I'd suggest you post it.
> If this "doctor" really made a statement like this and her superiors find out about it, her career is done.
> 
> Kinda like Demon Sperm doctor...memba her?? Wonder where she's at now?


You call me a lemming when you listen to proven liars? Nope.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> You think that means anything to me or others who know there was fraud? Try again.
> 
> The lack of transparency is cute considering every swing state allowed no transparency at all.



The people who "know there was fraud" are idiots who've been sold the biggest lie in US political history by perhaps the greatest snake oil salesman of all time.


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You should brush up on your math skills....112 months?
> That would be over 9 years.


He obviously meant 12 dummy.


----------



## rightnow909

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fuck Joe Biden has been such a disaster that many people now can't believe anyone voted for him.


I am one.. 

that'ss why they needed SOOOO many blank ballots.. because there were so few authentic ones

personally, I don't knoww ONE person who voted for or even supported Biden... just have seen a bumper sticker or 2... 

(that said, I am not the most social person in the world... but still... FAR more Trump b. stickers than Bidumb)


----------



## rightnow909

XponentialChaos said:


> Sore loser crybabies are STILL crying!
> 
> I love MAGA tears in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 550958


*maga people don't cry

they get to work  to end  the corruption that got Mr SenileKillAllBabies "elected"*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antontoo said:


> He obviously meant 12 dummy.



  When it's really ten.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> The people who "know there was fraud" are idiots who've been sold the biggest lie in US political history by perhaps the greatest snake oil salesman of all time.


You are the one who has been lied to. Although, I seriously doubt that you believe there was not fraud. You are just an anti-American POS that does not care.


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When it's really ten.


It doesn't matter 10 or 12, Trump and his nutbag dupe yahoos will NEVER get over it. Will never admit that their Dear Leader actually lost.

It's just what reality rejecting cultists do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antontoo said:


> It doesn't matter 10 or 12, Trump and his nutbag dupe yahoos will NEVER get over it. Will never admit that their Dear Leader actually lost.
> 
> It's just what reality rejecting cultists do.



  Why would we?
The election was stolen.


----------



## XponentialChaos

rightnow909 said:


> *maga people don't cry
> 
> they get to work  to end  the corruption that got Mr SenileKillAllBabies "elected"*


Go ahead and end that "corruption".  

I think you guys are just upset that you lost.


----------



## bendog

antontoo said:


> It doesn't matter 10 or 12, Trump and his nutbag dupe yahoos will NEVER get over it. Will never admit that their Dear Leader actually lost.
> 
> It's just what reality rejecting cultists do.


They're worse than the women's soccer team.


----------



## Lastamender

antontoo said:


> It doesn't matter 10 or 12, Trump and his nutbag dupe yahoos will NEVER get over it. Will never admit that their Dear Leader actually lost.
> 
> It's just what reality rejecting cultists do.


Trump never conceded and he never will. The number of people that believe the election was fraudulent is growing. So far the media and politicians have not been able to stop it.


----------



## Lastamender

bendog said:


> They're worse than the women's soccer team.


They really lost. That is a big difference.


----------



## DrLove

Lastamender said:


> You are the one who has been lied to. Although, I seriously doubt that you believe there was not fraud. You are just an anti-American POS that does not care.



There's fraud in every election. Onesie/ Twosie shit, with just as many if not more busted for voting for Donnie twice than Uncle Joe. There have never been enough of those to swing any presidential election. And "widespread" voter fraud has never existed. 









						Debunking the Voter Fraud Myth
					

The president has continued to claim voter fraud was a problem in the 2016 election. A look at the facts makes clear fraud is rare, and does not happen on a scale even close to necessary to “rig” an election.




					www.brennancenter.org
				











						The False Narrative of Vote-by-Mail Fraud
					

Mail ballots are essential for holding a safe election amid Covid-19, and security concerns can be easily addressed.




					www.brennancenter.org
				











						Resources on Voter Fraud Claims
					

Credible research and investigation demonstrates fraud by voters at the polls is exceedingly rare.




					www.brennancenter.org


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why would we?
> The election was stolen.


Because after all the recounts and investigating and litigation there is no evidence of anything like that.

Arizona recount after months and months and months of...whatever the f they were doing...reported that not only there were no provable issues with the count but that in fact Biden got* MORE* votes than was officially recorded.

Thats why your "stolen" assertions are just laughable fantasies and you look like dupe cultist idiots by repeating them.

Don't you have any self-respect? It's pathetic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antontoo said:


> Because after all the recounts and invetigating and  litigation there is no evidence of anything like that.
> 
> Arizona recount after months and months and months of...whatever the f they were doing...showed that not only there no issues with the count but that in fact Biden got MORE votes than was officially recorded.
> 
> Thats why your assertions are just laughable fantasies and you look like a dupe idiot repeating them.



  Half of Americans disagree.


----------



## AntonToo

Lastamender said:


> Trump never conceded and he never will.


Because he is a piece of shit who wraps himself in American flag, but is so personally damaged that he is unwilling to conceed the electoral loss because it means having to admit being a loser.

Nope, doesn't matter what it does to the country, he will just keep playing the victim and use it as a rallying cry to keep raising money and retain relavance.

Trump is not about MAGA, he is about Trump. It's right in front of your nose and you are too drunk on cool-aid to see it.


----------



## Lastamender

antontoo said:


> Because he is a piece of shit who wraps himself in American flag, but is so personally damaged that he is unwilling to conceed the electoral loss because it means having to admit being a loser.
> 
> Nope, doesn't matter what it does to the country, he will just keep playing the victim and use it as a rallying cry to keep raising money and retain relavance.
> 
> Trump is not about MAGA, he is about Trump. It's right in front of your nose and you are too drunk on cool-aid to see it.


Feel better? Over half the country thinks Biden is illegitimate.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Golfing Gator said:


> I believe the courts found him not guilty.


But you think he’s _innocent_. Only dishonest people say he’s innocent.
Like dishonest people think Biden was legitimately elected.


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Half of Americans disagree.


It's not half, it's that same clueless 30% that keep listening to Trump and his shameless bootlickers in the righwing bubble.

"_Trump says it was stolen, Guilianni and Pillow guy says there was stolen, some Republicans wink and nod about it being stolen...so therefore it was stolen doncha know_"


----------



## Golfing Gator

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> But you think he’s _innocent_. Only dishonest people say he’s innocent.



No, I think he is guilty as sin, but the courts did not agree and that is all that really matters. 



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like dishonest people think Biden was legitimately elected.



if it helps you sleep at night to tell yourself that, I am happy for you.


----------



## Lastamender

antontoo said:


> It's not half, it's that same 30% that keep listening to Trump and his shameless bootlickers in the righwing bubble.


Not after the AZ. audit.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


/—-/ Yeah, but what do all the dead voters say?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Golfing Gator said:


> No, I think he is guilty as sin, but the courts did not agree and that is all that really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> if it helps you sleep at night to tell yourself that, I am happy for you.


The jury _acquitted_ OJ. A jury as corrupt as the last election.
Only dishonest people say that Biden was legitimately elected. Bad for our election process.


----------



## Golfing Gator

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Only dishonest people say that Biden was legitimately elected.



if it helps you sleep at night to tell yourself that, I am happy for you.


----------



## AntonToo

Lastamender said:


> Not after the AZ. audit.


Audit that recounted the votes and* found that official result has undercounted Biden's margin of victory.*

After months and months and months of bamboo sniffing they have found ZERO proof of any wholesale fraud conpiracy.

This is what idiots like you bring up as evidence that Trump won? You cannot be serious.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Golfing Gator said:


> if it helps you sleep at night to tell yourself that, I am happy for you.


Do you dispute your dishonesty?


----------



## Golfing Gator

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Do you dispute your dishonesty?



Yes, I do.  There is nothing dishonest about me saying the election was not stolen from Trump.  It is where all of the data and facts lead to. 

I am a data geek, I go where the data leads me.  I did not vote for Biden nor Trump and think they are not all that much different than each other, thus I have no reason to be dishonest about the election.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, I do.  There is nothing dishonest about me saying the election was not stolen from Trump.  It is where all of the data and facts lead to.
> 
> I am a data geek, I go where the data leads me.  I did not vote for Biden nor Trump and think they are not all that much different than each other, thus I have no reason to be dishonest about the election.


Data your ass!
The corruption in that election was conspicuous. Look at the mail-in data. It’s beyond clear. 60% of Biden’s votes were mail-in though democrats had little to no reason for mail-ins. 
Trump’s increase in votes destroys talk of repudiation and conflicts with data-driven results of past elections. You have to go back 130 years to find an incumbent who gained votes and lost (Cleveland). And he won the popular vote.
Trump’s 17% increase was comparable to FDR’s 22% increase and FDR won re-election in the EC by 523 - 8!
Data suggests this election was more than stolen.
There are multitudes of differences between Trump (an American) and Biden (a demmunist mouthpiece).
You’re dishonest.


----------



## XponentialChaos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why would we?
> The election was stolen.



No it wasn't.

You're just a crybaby sore loser.


----------



## XponentialChaos

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Like dishonest people think Biden was legitimately elected.



Do you need a tissue?  

You lost, snowflake.  Deal with it.


----------



## XponentialChaos

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Only dishonest people say that Biden was legitimately elected. Bad for our election process.



Right.  

The same people who argue that Michelle Obama is a man, that Barack was born in Kenya, that "Pizza" was secret code used by Democrats to refer to sex with children, that Biden has dementia, that David Hogg is a crisis actor, and that Sandy Hook was fake, that Jan 6 was carried out by the FBI,  also believe that the election was stolen.

Your tinfoil hat is on too tight.  Keep crying, loser.


----------



## rightnow909

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Data your ass!
> The corruption in that election was conspicuous. Look at the mail-in data. It’s beyond clear. 60% of Biden’s votes were mail-in though democrats had little to no reason for mail-ins.
> Trump’s increase in votes destroys talk of repudiation and conflicts with data-driven results of past elections. You have to go back 130 years to find an incumbent who gained votes and lost (Cleveland). And he won the popular vote.
> Trump’s 17% increase was comparable to FDR’s 22% increase and FDR won re-election in the EC by 523 - 8!
> Data suggests this election was more than stolen.
> There are multitudes of differences between Trump (an American) and Biden (a demmunist mouthpiece).
> You’re dishonest.


dims  don't look at actual eviden.ce.. I want to say you are wasting your time trying to inform  them.. 

but I guess  maybe 1% of them would look at the evidence and facts?

I doubt even 1%...


----------



## Golfing Gator

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Data your ass!



data is all that matters.



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The corruption in that election was conspicuous.



and yet none can be proven...just odd



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Look at the mail-in data. It’s beyond clear. 60% of Biden’s votes were mail-in though democrats had little to no reason for mail-ins.



So what.  I voted by mail, it was just as secure as any other method.   States have been voting by mail for more than a decade.  Show me proof of fraud.



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Trump’s increase in votes destroys talk of repudiation and conflicts with data-driven results of past elections. You have to go back 130 years to find an incumbent who gained votes and lost (Cleveland). And he won the popular vote.



We were told in 2016 that Trump changed all the rules by winning.   Also, Biden gained votes over Hillary in every state in the union, and his gains were larger than Trump's gains in all but 7 states, 6 of which are deep blue states.  



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Trump’s 17% increase was comparable to FDR’s 22% increase and FDR won re-election in the EC by 523 - 8!
> Data suggests this election was more than stolen.



Until you look at Biden's gains in every single state, unless of course you are accusing each and every state in the union of cheating for Biden. 

In the end you have no data, you have feelings and "should haves".

You fail.


----------



## Golfing Gator

rightnow909 said:


> dims  don't look at actual eviden.ce.. I want to say you are wasting your time trying to inform  them..
> 
> but I guess  maybe 1% of them would look at the evidence and facts?
> 
> I doubt even 1%...



I cannot speak for Dems, but I was open to the idea of fraud in the election.  So I watched some of the early hearings on it.

The one held at the hotel in Michigan by the Michigan senate started with a Dem senator asking if the witnesses would be sworn in, she was told she was out of order and it was not necessary.

Then I watched Rudy say that more ballots were mailed back in Pa than were mailed out.  I thought, wow that is a smoking gun.  Then I did my own research and it took less than 5 min to find out he lied.

Then I watched the hearings in Ga, where they has real life data analyst (my profession by the way).   He talked about statistical anomalies, a fancy word for outliers.   He said that an individual precinct going more than 75% for one candidate was rare and that a precinct going more than 90% for one candidate was a sure sign of fraud.   This sounded pretty compelling so I did my own research.  I looked at the 2016 results for Atlanta, Salt Lake City and Austin Tx.  What I found was that not only is one precinct going 90% for one candidate not proof of fraud, it is pretty common, for candidates from both parties.   So, this guy was either really bad at his job or he lied.

And then I watched the first Az hearings, and they put up a guy they called an "expert mathematician", he used a lot of words but did not really say anything except a few lies.   Imagine my shock when I found this same guy's profile on LinkedIn and found out he was not a mathematician, that he had not training nor education is math or analytics.   Turns out he is a financial planner that loves conspiracy theories.    I am not sure if the Repubs in Az were dishonest or incompetent and did not check his credentials.

Either way, I gave the idea a chance, but in the end there is not one single bit of evidence for the widespread fraud needed to change the election.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

His gains were all in mail-ins. Mail-ins untraceable and unaccountable, electioneering-proof by voters with little or no need for mail-ins. 5 swing states flip after midnight because of mail-ins. 
A tandem consisting of a 2-time loser with a running mate who accused him of sexual assault and never retracted that who was rejected by 96% of democrats.
Against an incumbent who increased his vote total by 17%.
Thats all _data_.
You’re in denial.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antontoo said:


> It's not half, it's that same clueless 30% that keep listening to Trump and his shameless bootlickers in the righwing bubble.
> 
> "_Trump says it was stolen, Guilianni and Pillow guy says there was stolen, some Republicans wink and nod about it being stolen...so therefore it was stolen doncha know_"



  You're right.
It's actually 52%


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That would be the jury, not the court.


The jury is part of the court. Yet more evidence you're insane.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i know, i know.
> 
> View attachment 550988
> 
> you are "laughing". lol


0-2 in World Wars

Loser


----------



## TheParser

Of course, I do *not* know if there was any significant rigging.

But I DO know that some election workers in certain cities (no need to name them) were not exactly fans of The Donald, so ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, I do.  There is nothing dishonest about me saying the election was not stolen from Trump.  It is where all of the data and facts lead to.
> 
> I am a data geek, I go where the data leads me.  I did not vote for Biden nor Trump and think they are not all that much different than each other, thus I have no reason to be dishonest about the election.


And that is the scariest part of it all and you don't even see it.


----------



## Faun

DrLove said:


> Aren't you about tired of being laughed at Lasty?
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Here is the Evidence Extreme Right Biased and Questionable based on the publication of election fraud misinformation, the use of poor sources, and a complete lack of transparency.*


That one has no shame. So no, he never tires of being humiliated.  He prolly pays to be humiliated in private.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> The jury is part of the court. Yet more evidence you're insane.


The jury decides the verdict. The court has no choice in the matter.


----------



## Faun

rightnow909 said:


> I am one..
> 
> that'ss why they needed SOOOO many blank ballots.. because there were so few authentic ones
> 
> personally, I don't knoww ONE person who voted for or even supported Biden... just have seen a bumper sticker or 2...
> 
> (that said, I am not the most social person in the world... but still... FAR more Trump b. stickers than Bidumb)


Blank ballots don't get counted in tabulators. There were no blank ballots, dumbfuck.


----------



## Faun

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The election was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Blank ballots don't get counted in tabulators. There were no blank ballots, dumbfuck.


Oh yes  they do.


----------



## Death Angel

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Repeat something often enough and it becomes the truth.
> Especially to you lemming. Sad that you've become the cancers you are, but not really surprised


Projecting again. Claiming he GOT MORE VOTES THAT ANY PRESIDENT IN HISTORY is simply absurd to ANY THINKING American


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Feel better? Over half the country thinks Biden is illegitimate.


^^^ utter lie


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Oh yes  they do.


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, a tabulator is programmed to decipher marks on a ballot to be counted for the marked candidate.  They cannot, by design, determine which candidate gets a vote from a blank ballot. 

You're mentally damaged.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Death Angel said:


> Projecting again. Claiming he GOT MORE VOTES THAT ANY PRESIDENT IN HISTORY is simply absurd to ANY THINKING American



  I've never in my life seen a president that was so loved that crowds chant Fuck You everywhere you go.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> But you think he’s _innocent_. Only dishonest people say he’s innocent.
> Like dishonest people think Biden was legitimately elected.


Who said he's innocent. Seriously,  what the fuck is wrong with you freaks??


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And that is the scariest part of it all and you don't even see it.



I cannot see what does not exist.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> ^^^ utter lie


Prove it, troll.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Data your ass!
> The corruption in that election was conspicuous. Look at the mail-in data. It’s beyond clear. 60% of Biden’s votes were mail-in though democrats had little to no reason for mail-ins.
> Trump’s increase in votes destroys talk of repudiation and conflicts with data-driven results of past elections. You have to go back 130 years to find an incumbent who gained votes and lost (Cleveland). And he won the popular vote.
> Trump’s 17% increase was comparable to FDR’s 22% increase and FDR won re-election in the EC by 523 - 8!
> Data suggests this election was more than stolen.
> There are multitudes of differences between Trump (an American) and Biden (a demmunist mouthpiece).
> You’re dishonest.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Death Angel said:


> Projecting again. Claiming he GOT MORE VOTES THAT ANY PRESIDENT IN HISTORY is simply absurd to ANY THINKING American


He got more votes. 81 million. Bout 7 million more than his competitor.
It's simple math. And since when did any of you right wingers become "thinking"??...Answer...never.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Prove it, troll.


It's your claim to prove. My proof you're lying is your inability to prove what you said.


----------



## Mac1958

Holy crap.  The circus continues.


----------



## Death Angel

JackOfNoTrades said:


> He got more votes. 81 million. Bout 7 million more than his competitor.
> It's simple math. And since when did any of you right wingers become "thinking"??...Answer...never.


"Fuck Joe Biden!"


----------



## Faun

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You're right.
> It's actually 52%


Oh? From where do you get 52%?


----------



## Dr Grump

ColonelAngus said:


> Stop lying.  The election was won via fraud.
> 
> Evidence is everywhere and you know it.
> 
> Are you lying to yourself, or are you just virtue signalling?


What part of Russia do you live in?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JackOfNoTrades said:


> He got more votes. 81 million. Bout 7 million more than his competitor.
> It's simple math. And since when did any of you right wingers become "thinking"??...Answer...never.



  Yeah...thats why everyone tells him to fuck off everywhere he goes.


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> "Fuck Joe Biden!"


----------



## L.K.Eder

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why would we?
> The election was stolen.


hahahahaha


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap.  The circus continues.


What's wrong with that??


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...thats why everyone tells him to fuck off everywhere he goes.


Just keep hanging your hat on the flavor of the moment. Enjoy your bravado. It won't last.
Your savior's day is coming.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Oh yes  they do.


Prove it. Bear in mind, not even Cyber Ninja's claims there are blank ballots.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Faun said:


> What's wrong with that??


no republican should ever vote again until it's finally shown that the 2020 election was stolen from the fat fucking troll. sounds like a plan.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Prove it. Bear in mind, not even Cyber Ninja's claims there are blank ballots.


Prove that too. You are going to be here a while repeating your lies see if you can get that done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Just keep hanging your hat on the flavor of the moment. Enjoy your bravado. It won't last.
> Your savior's day is coming.



  WTF does that even mean?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF does that even mean?


It means your moment (and the alt-right's moment) won't last. Just like Afghanistan turned out to be a fart in the wind for you. 

Your savior lost. There was no widespread fraud that affected the outcome of the 2020 election. (which I believe is the title of the OP).
56% of Americans do not think it was stolen. 30% of you whack jobs do.


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It means your moment (and the alt-right's moment) won't last. Just like Afghanistan turned out to be a fart in the wind for you.
> 
> Your savior lost. There was no widespread fraud that affected the outcome of the 2020 election. (which I believe is the title of the OP).
> 56% of Americans do not think it was stolen. 30% of you whack jobs do.


The media treated it like a fart in the wind. Try the truth once,


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You're right.
> It's actually 52%


Source


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...thats why everyone tells him to fuck off everywhere he goes.



Just because you can fantasize about something does not mean it's true.

Trumpets chant that because you can't get over the election, can't find any proof of "steal" and need some emotional outlet for your frustrations with reality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It means your moment (and the alt-right's moment) won't last. Just like Afghanistan turned out to be a fart in the wind for you.
> 
> Your savior lost. There was no widespread fraud that affected the outcome of the 2020 election. (which I believe is the title of the OP).
> 56% of Americans do not think it was stolen. 30% of you whack jobs do.



      How many times have I heard Republicans will never be elected again?
  And what the fuck do I care about afghanistan? I mean other than all the people and arms hiden left behind.
      Can you tell me why everywhere your demented golden boy child sniffer goes he gets told to fuck off? I've never heard anything like this in my 56 years,how about you?
       If we have secure elections and Trump runs he'll destroy you and the dems know it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

antontoo said:


> Just because you can fantasize about something does not mean it's true.
> 
> All the loser Trumpets chant that because you can't get over the election, can't find any proof of "steal" and need some emotional outlet for your frustrations with reality.



    We all know dems cheated and it shows by the reaction of Americans.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Mark Zuckerberg's social media platform is a *MAJOR *reason Trump was elected in 2016. Until he proceeded to act like the town drunk on them...so they kicked him off..as is their right. If he learned to play by the rules, he'd still have these platforms to spread his bile on. You seemed to have missed the whole whistleblower thing last week. Facebook cares about money. Not political ideology. As soon as ideology starts costing them cash...they flop.
> 
> Again, the ability to pack a stadium does not translate into popularity. Biden didn't hold superspreader events. Trump did. And he lost. And you morons are gonna keep pounding the fraud narrative even though there isn't a spec of evidence to hold it up.


Trump was a new sort of politician. That's the reason why he won. Because he was Trump
and would point out shit when he saw it. Claiming Zuckerberg was a major reason for his
victory is straining credulity to the breaking point.

You are like the rooster taking credit for the sun rise every day because he crows.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Again, the ability to pack a stadium does not translate into popularity. Biden didn't hold superspreader events. Trump did. And he lost. And you morons are gonna keep pounding the fraud narrative even though there isn't a spec of evidence to hold it up



And being tall does not translate into height. And being fat does not translate into weight. And having lots of money does not translate into being rich. And being humorous does not translate into being funny.

Should I do on? Are you seeing a pattern here?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> I reiterate. You Trump supporters and alt-righters are the greatest threat this republic has faced since the Civil War.


And I reiterate... you are packed full of shit, from head to toe.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Prove that too. You are going to be here a while repeating your lies see if you can get that done.


These are your claims. That you can't prove them proves you're the fucking nut I say you are.


----------



## AntonToo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We all know dems cheated and it shows by the reaction of Americans.


No we don't, you would just rather live in a fantasy than have to own up to the simple fact that America rejected your Dear Leader at the ballot box.

Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> These are your claims. That you can't prove them proves you're the fucking nut I say you are.


I told you how things get proven. The claims have not had that chance. You are dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> I cannot see what does not exist.


That 81mil actually voted for that embarrassment of a ticket


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That 81mil actually voted for that embarrassment of a ticket



it is a reflection of the view so many people have of Trump.  Trump himself made the election a battle between Trump and not-Trump.  

Not-Trump won


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> it is a reflection of the view so many people have of Trump.  Trump himself made the election a battle between Trump and not-Trump.
> 
> Not-Trump won


Yeah but still 81mil voted for a corpse and an incompetent buffoon. Now we have this….


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yeah but still 81mil voted for a corpse and an incompetent buffoon. Now we have this….



actually 155 million people voted for an incompetent buffoon


----------



## Missouri_Mike

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 12 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths.
> Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.


We all watched the video of suit cases pulled from under a table and run through the machines multiple times. The fact it wasn’t prosecuted doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. It actually makes trust in the system worse.


----------



## HappyJoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> We all watched the video of suit cases pulled from under a table and run through the machines multiple times. The fact it wasn’t prosecuted doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. It actually makes trust in the system worse.


Of course you did.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I told you how things get proven. The claims have not had that chance. You are dumb.


Fucktard, you idiotically claimed  there are 100 million who believe the election was stolen. You've proven that as much as you've proven the election was stolen.  Which is not at all.

And you claim there were blank ballots. Your claims are yours to prove. Obviously you can't.


----------



## Faun

antontoo said:


> Source


They don't need a source. Just saying it passes muster with the herd.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I told you how things get proven. The claims have not had that chance. You are dumb.


Dumbfuck, you can't even prove your claims on this forum where the bar is significantly lower than a courtroom. But fret not, your whing didn't go unnoticed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> actually 155 million people voted for an incompetent buffoon


At least the GOP one could form a coherent sentence. I am a Trump mark so we won’t agree here but we do agree that Biden is horrible and Harris likely worse.


----------



## Faun

Missouri_Mike said:


> We all watched the video of suit cases pulled from under a table and run through the machines multiple times. The fact it wasn’t prosecuted doesn’t mean it didn’t happen. It actually makes trust in the system worse.


LOL

No, you saw no such thing as there were no suitcases or ballots run through multiple times.

You're just fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun

HappyJoy said:


> Of course you did.


I've never seen such mass delusion in all my life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

This squabbling is humorous as we get our news from the media.









						Fewer Americans Than Ever Before Trust The Mainstream Media
					

While the man who led a talk radio revolution, Rush Limbaugh, is now gone, his death happens to coincide with a moment when fewer people than ever trust traditional media, according to the results of a new survey.




					www.google.com


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Fucktard, you idiotically claimed  there are 100 million who believe the election was stolen. You've proven that as much as you've proven the election was stolen.  Which is not at all.
> 
> And you claim there were blank ballots. Your claims are yours to prove. Obviously you can't.


Again, then why are you here? You are so sure there was no fraud, why bother?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No, you saw no such thing as there were no suitcases or ballots run through multiple times.
> 
> You're just fucked in the head.


Got to correct you there. Both of those things happened. All you need are eyes to see it.


----------



## HappyJoy

Lastamender said:


> Got to correct you there. Both of those things happened. All you need are eyes to see it.


It's been debunked. The Republican leadership of that state isn't doing jack about it because there is nothing for them to do. No double counting, no suit cases for that matter. Just video taken out of context.


----------



## Lastamender

HappyJoy said:


> It's been debunked. The Republican leadership of that state isn't doing jack about it because there is nothing for them to do. No double counting, no suit cases for that matter. Just video taken out of context.


No it has not. Anyone can see the same batches of ballots being put through multiple times . If you can't believe your own eyes you are in very sad shape. Do not leave the house alone.


----------



## HappyJoy

Lastamender said:


> No it has not. Anyone can see the same batches of ballots being put through  . If you can't believe your own eyes you are in very sad shape. Do not leave the house alone.



You were told what to think by your "news" sources before you even saw the video.


----------



## Lastamender

HappyJoy said:


> You were told what to think by your "news" sources before you even saw the video.


You can see it for yourself. They just made sure you kept your eyes on the ballots. Sure enough the batches were run through multiple times. End of story.


----------



## HappyJoy

Lastamender said:


> You can see it for yourself. They just made sure you kept your eyes on the ballots. Sure enough the batches were run through multiple times. End of story.



Of course they were. 

Did I smile for the camera as I was running them through?


----------



## Lastamender

HappyJoy said:


> Of course they were.
> 
> Did I smile for the camera as I was running them through?


You look like a fool denying a fact. So you know.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Again, then why are you here? You are so sure there was no fraud, why bother?


^^^ that's what you post instead of proving anything you claim??

PROVE there are 100 million people who believe the election was stolen...

PROVE there were blank ballots counted for Biden....

Now stop crying like a baby and prove what you post isn't just another one of your many hallucinations.....


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Got to correct you there. Both of those things happened. All you need are eyes to see it.


Nope, they've been utterly debunked. 



You would know that if you weren't batshit insane.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> No it has not. Anyone can see the same batches of ballots being put through multiple times . If you can't believe your own eyes you are in very sad shape. Do not leave the house alone.


Yes, it's been debunked. It doesn't become undebunked just because you're a raving lunatic.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


Your hog is FAKE NEWS, magaturd.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You can see it for yourself. They just made sure you kept your eyes on the ballots. Sure enough the batches were run through multiple times. End of story.


Yes, you can see for yourself those were not suitcases nor were they snuck in under that table. They were put in official Georgia ballot boxes and officially sealed to maintain chain-of-custody, and then pulled back out about 30 minutes later to count.

*There's VIDEO proving that.*

You're fucked in the head, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nope, they've been utterly debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> You would know that if you weren't batshit insane.


That hack is a Trump hater and a very obvious liar. There is no believable way to debunk what eyes can see. You lose, troll.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That hack is a Trump hater and a very obvious liar. There is no believable way to debunk what eyes can see. You lose, troll.


Your demented *opinion* matters not, Fruitcake. Neither do your vacuous denials.

*He has video on his side*; whereas all you have are delusions and denials.


----------



## Kondor3

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


Oh, dearie-me... another emotional outburst from the ranks of The Biggest Loser...


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> ^^^ that's what you post instead of proving anything you claim??
> 
> PROVE there are 100 million people who believe the election was stolen...
> 
> PROVE there were blank ballots counted for Biden....
> 
> Now stop crying like a baby and prove what you post isn't just another one of your many hallucinations.....


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No, you saw no such thing as there were no suitcases or ballots run through multiple times.
> 
> You're just fucked in the head.


The videos have been posted. Keep in mind these suit cases of ballots were counted multiple times after the counting was supposed to be closed for the night. You remember that part right?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


>


^^^ that's what you post instead of proving anything you claim??

PROVE there are 100 million people who believe the election was stolen...

PROVE there were blank ballots counted for Biden....

Now stop crying like a baby and prove what you post isn't just another one of your many hallucinations.....


----------



## Faun

Missouri_Mike said:


> The videos have been posted. Keep in mind these suit cases of ballots were counted multiple times after the counting was supposed to be closed for the night. You remember that part right?


^^^ another idiot who doesn't understand if ballots had been counted multiple times -- that would have produced an overvote where there are more votes than voters and that never happened.

But you're right that there was video. That video proves you're out of your fucking mind.


----------



## surada

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



Likely voters?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

HereWeGoAgain said:


> How many times have I heard Republicans will never be elected again?
> And what the fuck do I care about afghanistan? I mean other than all the people and arms hiden left behind.
> Can you tell me why everywhere your demented golden boy child sniffer goes he gets told to fuck off? I've never heard anything like this in my 56 years,how about you?
> If we have secure elections and Trump runs he'll destroy you and the dems know it.


What do you care? A lot. You were hoping Republicans and conservatives would get months of mileage out of it. Except, that didn't happen.
And yes, while I have stated that Republicans were in line never to get the majority again, it just goes to show, never underestimate the stupidity
of the American voter to vote against their own best interest out of spite, hate, or just plain old ignorance.

The whole fuck off thing? Is just an easily digestable sound bite for the unthinking masses to parrot to make themselves feel bigger. Most of the right
wing like their information in small statements, one sentence slogans, and 30 second sound bites. That's about the length of their brainpower
and attention span. Republicans have gotten dumbing down a message to an art form. Liberals and progressives? Not at all. Mostly because you
need to actually *THINK *about the issues being presented.

I sincerely hope Trump runs in 2024. Not only will he absolutely *OWN *every Republican that stands up to challenge him, but he will
lose spectacularly.


----------



## Faun

JackOfNoTrades said:


> What do you care? A lot. You were hoping Republicans and conservatives would get months of mileage out of it. Except, that didn't happen.
> And yes, while I have stated that Republicans were in line never to get the majority again, it just goes to show, never underestimate the stupidity
> of the American voter to vote against their own best interest out of spite, hate, or just plain old ignorance.
> 
> The whole fuck off thing? Is just an easily digestable sound bite for the unthinking masses to parrot to make themselves feel bigger. Most of the right
> wing like their information in small statements, one sentence slogans, and 30 second sound bites. That's about the length of their brainpower
> and attention span. Republicans have gotten dumbing down a message to an art form. Liberals and progressives? Not at all. Mostly because you
> need to actually *THINK *about the issues being presented.
> 
> I sincerely hope Trump runs in 2024. Not only will he absolutely *OWN *every Republican that stands up to challenge him, but he will
> lose spectacularly.


Especially now that he's telling his base nit to vote.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Turtlesoup said:


> what would your comment have to do with the missing and Ghost votes?


Embarrassing nonsense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Missouri_Mike said:


> The videos have been posted. Keep in mind these suit cases of ballots were counted multiple times after the counting was supposed to be closed for the night. You remember that part right?


Dang you are gullible. I mean, come on son. This was debunked a long time ago. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Lastamender

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dang you are gullible. I mean, come on son. This was debunked a long time ago. Stop embarrassing yourself.


Nothing has been debunked. Proven liars telling you it did not happen is nowhere near debunking anything.


----------



## bendog

fascinating.  A lie in an OP and 17 pages of disputing reality.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> Nothing has been debunked. Proven liars telling you it did not happen is nowhere near debunking anything.


Everything has been debunked. Not one scintilla or scrap of evidence. Just the whistling parrots like you singing the same, tired song.
Not even a half-assed attempt to prove it. Just repeat the lie over and over again.


----------



## Lastamender

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Everything has been debunked. Not one scintilla or scrap of evidence. Just the whistling parrots like you singing the same, tired song.
> Not even a half-assed attempt to prove it. Just repeat the lie over and over again.


2,036,041​Ballots Touched By Anomalies

923​Fact Witnesses

50+​Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing










						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Lastamender said:


> 2,036,041​Ballots Touched By Anomalies


None proven. I mean..not a one. The onesies and twosies you get every election sure. This amount. Nope.



Lastamender said:


> 923​Fact Witnesses


None under oath to testify. If just ONE of these "witnesses" were called before a judge and forced to raise their right hand...they and the rest would run like scalded dogs.


Lastamender said:


> 50+​Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com


No, they dismissed the cases. For lack of evidence. There were a few dismissed for lack of standing. But they were in the minority.
Almost a year now. Time to accept Biden won and move on.









						Fact check: Courts have dismissed multiple lawsuits of alleged electoral fraud presented by Trump campaign
					

Following President Joe Biden’s swearing in on Jan. 20, a Facebook post shared over 6,140 times has said: “Not one court has looked at the evidence and said that Biden legally won. Not one”. This is false: state and federal judges dismissed more than 50 lawsuits presented...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> 2,036,041​Ballots Touched By Anomalies
> 
> 923​Fact Witnesses
> 
> 50+​Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


>


All fact. Only idiots laugh at the truth. Idiots and traitors.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> All fact. Only idiots laugh at the truth. Idiots and traitors.


Truth?? 

Let's start with the low hanging fruit...

"923 fact witnesses"

How do you know that?


----------



## dblack

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.


All because an overgrown five-year-old can't accept reality. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Truth??
> 
> Let's start with the low hanging fruit...
> 
> "923 fact witnesses"
> 
> How do you know that?


It is in the source I posted, cretin. Right on the first page, even you can find it.


----------



## Lastamender

dblack said:


> All because an overgrown five-year-old can't accept reality. Fucking idiots.


The reality is Trump was defrauded and you cannot accept reality. You keep pushing the conspiracy theory there was no fraud. You should stop, you are destroying our democracy.


----------



## dblack

Lastamender said:


> The reality is Trump was defrauded and you cannot accept reality. You keep pushing the conspiracy theory there was no fraud. You should stop, you are destroying our democracy.


What would it take, in terms of evidence, to convince you that the election was legit? 

I'll go first. Here's what it would take for me to take your claims seriously:  

Really, not much. I have very little trust in government, most especially not in Democrats. Any compelling evidence that there was an actual conspiracy to fix the election would flip me to your side. Emails between party members who were in on it, reliable testimony from witnesses, clear, consistent discrepancies in the recounts, etc ...  

So, what's your "victory condition”? What evidence would convince you that the election results were legit?


----------



## Lastamender

dblack said:


> What would it take, in terms of evidence, to convince you that the election was legit?
> 
> I'll go first. Here's what it would take for me to take your claims seriously:
> 
> Really, not much. I have very little trust in government, most especially not in Democrats. Any compelling evidence that there was an actual conspiracy to fix the election would flip me to your side. Emails between party members who were in on it, reliable testimony from witnesses, clear, consistent discrepancies in the recounts, etc ...
> 
> So, what's your "victory condition”? What evidence would convince you that the election results were legit?


Access to every piece of data Dominion that has to do with the election. Can you do that for me?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> It is in the source I posted, cretin. Right on the first page, even you can find it.


It's sad you have to lie and obfuscate. All it says on your link is the same thing you posted...

_923 Fact Witnesses_​
... that does mean anything. Who are they? What makes them "fact witnesses?" How do you know they even exist?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> It's sad you have to lie and obfuscate. All it says on your link is the same thing you posted...
> 
> _923 Fact Witnesses_​
> ... that does mean anything. Who are they? What makes them "fact witnesses?" How do you know they even exist?


All you have is the word of proven liars that fraud did not take place. I win.


----------



## Moonglow

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


You mean half of the people ask which is usually 1,000 people.


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> All you have is the word of proven liars that fraud did not take place. I win.


Trump is a proven liar but you smooch his ass.


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> Trump is a proven liar but you smooch his ass.


Trump is irrelevant. The massive fraud is the problem. It just happened to Trump.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> All you have is the word of proven liars that fraud did not take place. I win.


LOLOL 

Who knows why you think you've won anything other than because you're delusional.

All you've said is there are 923 "fact witnesses."

You haven't shown what makes someone a "fact witness." You haven't shown who was a "fact witness." You haven't proven there are any "fact witnesses."


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> Trump is irrelevant. The massive fraud is the problem. It just happened to Trump.


You are the one who claims he is innocent of the sin.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Who knows why you think you've won anything other than because you're delusional.
> 
> All you've said is there are 923 "fact witnesses."
> 
> You haven't shown what makes someone a "fact witness." You haven't shown who was a "fact witness." You haven't proven there are any "fact witnesses."


Well of course that was all written for grins. Please stop spreading the conspiracy theory that the election was not stolen. Thanks.


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> You are the one who claims he is innocent of the sin.


In what post? You quote it. I'll wait.


----------



## Moonglow

Lastamender said:


> In what post? You quote it. I'll wait.


Post 352


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Well of course that was all written for grins. Please stop spreading the conspiracy theory that the election was not stolen. Thanks.


Then back your own posts instead if running away from them...

You can't or you would. 

Who are those 923 "fact witnesses?" What makes them "fact witesses?" How do you know they're "fact witnesses?"


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

ColonelAngus said:


> You are lying.
> 
> Review the evidence that was presented in court and proven to be false.
> 
> Address the specific statistical anomalies in those swing districts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS only happened in 6 or 7 VERY KEY places.  WHY?


Great question.


----------



## Lastamender

Moonglow said:


> Post 352


FAIL.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Then back your own posts instead if running away from them...
> 
> You can't or you would.
> 
> Who are those 923 "fact witnesses?" What makes them "fact witesses?" How do you know they're "fact witnesses?"


I am not running anywhere. I believe my source, and do not believe one thing you say.


----------



## busybee01

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



A likely voter poll is a poll of voters they think are more likely to vote. A majority of Americans know there was no fraud but the question is whether they will vote. If they do not, we will begin a slide to the path that leads to a new Nazi Germany.


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> The real Big Lie that there was no fraud with censorship and intimidation and constant repetition has failed.
> 
> Fraud is not a conspiracy theory, it is now accepted as fact. The narrative has failed. Time to move a lot of threads back where they belong.



It is not accepted as fact. That is a lie.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I am not running anywhere. I believe my source, and do not believe one thing you say.


Your source didn't say... Who are those 923 "fact witnesses?" What makes them "fact witesses?" How do you know they're "fact witnesses?"

Neither did you.

I take that to mean there's no such thing.


----------



## Lastamender

busybee01 said:


> It is not accepted as fact. That is a lie.


I accept along with 100 million others. So bite me.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Your source didn't say... Who are those 923 "fact witnesses?" What makes them "fact witesses?" How do you know they're "fact witnesses?"
> 
> Neither did you.
> 
> I take that to mean there's no such thing.


You take whatever you want. Easy on that conspiracy theory you are spreading.


----------



## busybee01

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fuck Joe Biden has been such a disaster that many people now can't believe anyone voted for him.



Know any other good lies?


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> Evidence was not presented because courts refused to hear evidence. People realize that now. It will only get worse for Democrats. The FBI does not have enough storm troopers to turn this around.
> 
> The narrative is dead and no one believes them anymore. Move those threads out the conspiracy forum.



It was not heard because Trump's lawyers didn't provide any. Plaintiffs in a lawsuit must provide evidence.


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> I accept along with 100 million others. So bite me.



I suppose you asked 100 million people. Your math skills are non-existent.


----------



## Lastamender

busybee01 said:


> It was not heard because Trump's lawyers didn't provide any. Plaintiffs in a lawsuit must provide evidence.


Bullshit.
Oh, you also need an evidentiary hearing to do that. They did not get those.


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> The reality is Trump was defrauded and you cannot accept reality. You keep pushing the conspiracy theory there was no fraud. You should stop, you are destroying our democracy.



He was not defrauded. He attempted to commit fraud to steal the election.


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> Trump is irrelevant. The massive fraud is the problem. It just happened to Trump.



Trump committed fraud. He staged a attempted coup to stay in power.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

busybee01 said:


> Know any other good lies?


Yes.  Joe Biden is honored and loved all across the country.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I accept along with 100 million others. So bite me.


You're lying again as provable by your utter inability to show 100 million others are as fucked in the head as you are.


----------



## Lastamender

busybee01 said:


> Trump committed fraud. He staged a attempted coup to stay in power.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You're lying again as provable by your utter inability to show 100 million others are as fucked in the head as you are.


You can't prove anything either. Now what do we do?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You take whatever you want. Easy on that conspiracy theory you are spreading.


Says you, claiming there are "923 fact witnesses," yet you don't even know who they are, what they are, or if they even exist.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> You can't prove anything either. Now what do we do?


Nothing. Since you can't prove your claim, then it's false.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nothing. Since you can't prove your claim, then it's false.


That is ridiculous.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That is ridiculous.


Spits you, the idiot who can't prove what he claims.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Says you, claiming there are "923 fact witnesses," yet you don't even know who they are, what they are, or if they even exist.


Of course I know who they are. They are the people interviewed at the state Senate hearings. And anyone who filed an affidavit. You really are stupid.


----------



## busybee01

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit.
> Oh, you also need an evidentiary hearing to do that. They did not get those.



No you do not. You have no clue what you are talking about. Plaintiff must provide evidence to back up the remedy they are asking for. There is no evidentiary hearing unless one side seeks information from the other. Thump's attorneys provided no evidence and that is why the cases were thrown out. A judge is not a grand jury.


----------



## Lastamender

Let me show you what can be proven

Logs produced by Maricopa County did not contain the Windows security logs
Security logs set to maintain only 20MG of data
Oldest date in Windows security log on EMS was 2/5/21 [after the election]
Clear intentional overwriting of the security logs by the EMS ADMIN account on three different dates in February and March 2021.


----------



## Lastamender

busybee01 said:


> No you do not. You have no clue what you are talking about. Plaintiff must provide evidence to back up the remedy they are asking for. There is no evidentiary hearing unless one side seeks information from the other. Thump's attorneys provided no evidence and that is why the cases were thrown out. A judge is not a grand jury.


They were thrown because every court including the SCOTUS was scared to touch it. The fraud could be proven. The summer riots and a repeat of them also intimidated them.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Of course I know who they are. They are the people interviewed at the state Senate hearings. And anyone who filed an affidavit. You really are stupid.


Watch this....

How many of those affidavits did you actually see....?

_dumbfuckamender's bullshit crumbles to pieces. _


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Watch this....
> 
> How many of those affidavits did you actually see....?
> 
> _dumbfuckamender's bullshit crumbles to pieces._


Christ, fuck off troll.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Christ, fuck off troll.


LOLOLOL 

So "none" is your answer.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> So "none" is your answer.


I just told you who they were. You are dumb as a rock. And everyone can see it.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I just told you who they were. You are dumb as a rock. And everyone can see it.


Dumbfuck, I actually asked you if have seen any of the affidavits. You haven't. So you don't even know if they really exist.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, I actually asked you if have seen any of the affidavits. You haven't. So you don't even know if they really exist.


Look up  the cases filed that appeared on line. They are full of affidavits. I read a lot of them. You are just so fucking dumb, and you don't stop until you look even dumber.


----------



## candycorn

Lastamender said:


> Not one speck of evidence heard. Plus the majority of voters now believe there was fraud. The narrative is now a bust.
> 
> 112 months?


Any arrests yet?  LOL


----------



## Lastamender

candycorn said:


> Any arrests yet?  LOL


I already told you they do not matter when everyone knows the election was stolen. It seems to be going that way.


----------



## candycorn

Lastamender said:


> I already told you they do not matter when everyone knows the election was stolen. It seems to be going that way.


It matters if you want to look less bat-shit-crazy.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Look up  the cases filed that appeared on line. They are full of affidavits. I read a lot of them. You are just so fucking dumb, and you don't stop until you look even dumber.


It's not my job to hunt for your claims.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> It's not my job to hunt for your claims.


Then do not ask me again. I have told you for the last time. I expect nothing from nothing. There is another side to the story. I think you are afraid to look at it. Am I right, nothing?


----------



## Colin norris

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



No they don't. 
In fact they basically said it could be but they like you have no evidence of any fraud. The right wing press feed them that rubbish and a certain amount will believe it. 
The fact remains there has been no fraud proven that would change the election. 
None.  It's total rubbish. 

Move on.


----------



## Roudy

Millions of mail in ballots, the most fraud ridden form of voting and outlawed in many western and democratic countries, for the first time in our country’s history, in Democrat run cities and states known for their corruption and election fraud.  What could possibly go wrong?  In a way I blame Trump and or his advisors, the Democrats were telegraphing what they were up to from months before.  Trump should have prepared for it and taken preventative action.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Then do not ask me again. I have told you for the last time. I expect nothing from nothing. There is another side to the story. I think you are afraid to look at it. Am I right, nothing?


There's nothing to look at since you can't show anything. Like the affidavits. You claim they exist... show them. Not just a few, show them all.


----------



## Faun

Roudy said:


> Millions of mail in ballots, the most fraud ridden form of voting and outlawed in many western and democratic countries, for the first time in our country’s history, in Democrat run cities and states known for their corruption and election fraud.  What could possibly go wrong?  In a way I blame Trump and or his advisors, the Democrats were telegraphing what they were up to from months before.  Trump should have prepared for it and taken preventative action.


Dumbfuck, you mean like Maricopa County which has gone through machine counts, hand recounts, 3 independent audits ... and is run by Republicans, not Democrats.


----------



## Roudy

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, you mean like Maricopa County which has gone through machine counts, hand recounts, 3 independent audits ... and is run by Republicans, not Democrats.


Like I said, mail-in ballots are known to be most unreliable form of voting and have been outlawed in many Western and democratic nations.  It is indeed the favorite form of election rigging and fraud among dictatorships and authoritarian regimes.  Democrats have been committing one form of election fraud or another for the last 50 years At least.  No surprise that they behave like lunatics whenever someone even questions the results.  Especially after the four years of them committing all kinds of criminal behavior and treason in order to falsely accuse and impeach Trump.









						Voting Fraud Is a Real Concern. Just Look Around the World
					

If concern about voter fraud with mail-in ballots is delusional, it is a delusion that is shared by most of the world.




					www.newsweek.com
				



Here is what we found. Besides the United States, there are 36 member states in the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). Forty-seven percent ban mail-in voting unless the citizen is living abroad, and 30 percent require a photo ID to obtain a mail-in ballot. Fourteen percent of the countries ban mail-in voting even for those living abroad.

In addition, some countries that allow voting by mail for some citizens living in the country don't allow it for everyone. For example, Japan and Poland have limited mail-in voting for those who have special certificates verifying that they are disabled. France has made an exception this year to its ban on mail-in ballots to those who are sick or at particular risk during the coronavirus pandemic. Poland will allow mail-in ballots for everyone for this year only.

Among the 27 countries in the European Union, 63 percent ban mail-in voting unless living abroad and another 22 percent require a photo ID to obtain a mail-in ballot. Twenty-two percent ban the practice even for those who live abroad.

There are 16 countries in the rest of Europe, and they are even more restrictive. Every single one bans mail-in voting for those living in the country or require a photo ID to obtain a mail-in ballot. Sixty-three percent don't allow mail-in ballots even for citizens living outside of the country.


----------



## Faun

Roudy said:


> Like I said, mail-in ballots are known to be most unreliable form of voting and have been outlawed in many Western and democratic nations.  It is indeed the favorite form of election rigging and fraud among dictatorships and authoritarian regimes.  Democrats have been committing one form of election fraud or another for the last 50 years At least.  No surprise that they behave like lunatics whenever someone even questions the results.  Especially after the four years of them committing all kinds of criminal behavior and treason in order to falsely accuse and impeach Trump.


You're out of your mind. 

Aside from the reality there has been no such widespread fraud found in the 2020 election...

Aside from the reality that all claims of such fraud in the 2020 election have proved to be fruitless...

Aside from the reality that every state in this country allows mail-in ballots which obviously includes states run by Republicans...

The Heritage Foundation has a database of election fraud which goes back decades and that fraud has been committed by Republicans as well as by Democrats. Trying to pin election fraud solely on Democrats paints you as an idiot.

As far as impeaching Trump... Trump broke the law when he solicited campaign help from a foreign leader. He was rightfully impeached. But it's clear you have personal issues with reality.


----------



## Roudy

Faun said:


> You're out of your mind.
> 
> Aside from the reality there has been no such widespread fraud found in the 2020 election...
> 
> Aside from the reality that all claims of such fraud in the 2020 election have proved to be fruitless...
> 
> Aside from the reality that every state in this country allows mail-in ballots which obviously includes states run by Republicans...
> 
> The Heritage Foundation has a database of election fraud which goes back decades and that fraud has been committed by Republicans as well as by Democrats. Trying to pin election fraud solely on Democrats paints you as an idiot.
> 
> As far as impeaching Trump... Trump broke the law when he solicited campaign help from a foreign leader. He was rightfully impeached. But it's clear you have personal issues with reality.


You’re a Leftie apparatchik, so no surprises that you defend the favorite form of voting chosen by fascists and dictators, banned by the civilized world (due to their experiences with fraud), just because your guy manged to swindle the country like he has for his 47 year career being a corrupt, crooked politician. Of course we know that he didn’t actually do anything, he’s told what to do and say from the moment he wakes up.


----------



## Faun

Roudy said:


> You’re a Leftie apparatchik, so no surprises that you defend the favorite form of voting chosen by fascists and dictators, banned by the civilized world (due to their experiences with fraud), just because your guy manged to swindle the country like he has for his 47 year career being a corrupt, crooked politician. Of course we know that he didn’t actually do anything, he’s told what to do and say from the moment he wakes up.


What a pity you can't show fraud occurred rather than just bitch about it.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You're out of your mind.
> 
> Aside from the reality there has been no such widespread fraud found in the 2020 election...
> 
> Aside from the reality that all claims of such fraud in the 2020 election have proved to be fruitless...
> 
> Aside from the reality that every state in this country allows mail-in ballots which obviously includes states run by Republicans...
> 
> The Heritage Foundation has a database of election fraud which goes back decades and that fraud has been committed by Republicans as well as by Democrats. Trying to pin election fraud solely on Democrats paints you as an idiot.
> 
> As far as impeaching Trump... Trump broke the law when he solicited campaign help from a foreign leader. He was rightfully impeached. But it's clear you have personal issues with reality.


The DOJ and the FBI never looked for widespread fraud so how could they find it? All you have is the word of proven liars. In other words you got nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> What a pity you can't show fraud occurred rather than just bitch about it.


AZ. showed all kinds of fraud in the form of broken or ignored laws and improper procedures. GA. will show even more. MI and WI even more. The fraud in PA. was massive an audit will uncover that too.

You keep spreading your conspiracy theory that there was no fraud. We know it happened and no one will stop until it is proven. Eventually courts are going to have to deal with the evidence. When they do it is over. The 2020 election was the most corrupt in our history.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> The DOJ and the FBI never looked for widespread fraud so how could they find it? All you have is the word of proven liars. In other words you got nothing.


They say they did. Who in their right mind would believe a raging nut like you over them?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> They say they did. Who in their right mind would believe a raging nut like you over them?


Look at their track record. Comey lied to Congress too. Look how they have ignored the crackhead Hunter. They have no credibility. None.


----------



## konradv

Lastamender said:


> AZ. showed all kinds of fraud in the form of broken or ignored laws and improper procedures. GA. will show even more. MI and WI even more. The fraud in PA. was massive an audit will uncover that too.


There will be no more audits after the Amateur Hour that was the AZ debacle.


----------



## Lastamender

konradv said:


> There will be no more audits after the Amateur Hour that was the AZ debacle.


There sure will be. And why not if there was no fraud?


----------



## basquebromance

Prediction: 

2024: Trump wins primary and goes on to lose to Biden (AGAIN!) Immediately becomes frontrunner for 2028.

2028: Trump wins primary and goes on to lose to Kamala Harris. Immediately becomes frontrunner for 2032

2032: Trump wins primary...


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> AZ. showed all kinds of fraud in the form of broken or ignored laws and improper procedures. GA. will show even more. MI and WI even more. The fraud in PA. was massive an audit will uncover that too.
> 
> You keep spreading your conspiracy theory that there was no fraud. We know it happened and no one will stop until it is proven. Eventually courts are going to have to deal with the evidence. When they do it is over. The 2020 election was the most corrupt in our history.


Arizona found no fraud. And that was after counts, recounts and several audits. Even worse for raging nuts like you... the most recent recount not only found Biden won by an even bigger margin than previously thought -- and that was "most important"...

_*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._



​


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Look at their track record. Comey lied to Congress too. Look how they have ignored the crackhead Hunter. They have no credibility. None.


Even if they have zero credibility, they still have vast more credibility than you. You haven't proven any fraud in almost a year despite hourly cries. You're even stupid enough to boast about hundreds of affidavits even though you've never seen them. All you have to go on is Giuliani saying they exist; and you're insane enough to take him at his word even though his license to practice law in DC was suspended *for lying about the election.*


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Even if they have zero credibility, they still have vast more credibility than you. You haven't proven any fraud in almost a year despite hourly cries. You're even stupid enough to boast about hundreds of affidavits even though you've never seen them. All you have to go on is Giuliani saying they exist; and you're insane enough to take him at his word even though his license to practice law in DC was suspended *for lying about the election.*


They never proved he was lying, they just said he was. That is not good enough unless you are an anti-American dumbass, like yourself.


----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


> Prediction:
> 
> 2024: Trump wins primary and goes on to lose to Biden (AGAIN!) Immediately becomes frontrunner for 2028.
> 
> 2028: Trump wins primary and goes on to lose to Kamala Harris. Immediately becomes frontrunner for 2032
> 
> 2032: Trump wins primary...


Biden's not running in 2024.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> They never proved he was lying, they just said he was. That is not good enough unless you are an anti-American dumbass, like yourself.


Of course they did. He was making provably false claims about Dominion. Claiming they were an Argentinian company which helped Hugo Chavez get elected; when in fact, that was Smartmatic, not Dominion.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Arizona found no fraud. And that was after counts, recounts and several audits. Even worse for raging nuts like you... the most recent recount not only found Biden won by an even bigger margin than previously thought -- and that was "most important"...
> 
> _*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._​​
> 
> ​





Laws were broken. The evidence is going to an AZ. courtroom.


----------



## Lastamender




----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Of course they did. He was making provably false claims about Dominion. Claiming they were an Argentinian company which helped Hugo Chavez get elected; when in fact, that was Smartmatic, not Dominion.





> provably false claims


That means they never proved anything. Do you work at being this stupid?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 552180
> Laws were broken. The evidence is going to an AZ. courtroom.


Those would be laughed out of court too as Maricopa clarified all their election records are stored on backups. No laws were broken.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That means they never proved anything. Do you work at being this stupid?


You mentally deranged. Proving he was describing Smartmstic while falsely claiming it was Dominion was too easy to prove.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Those would be laughed out of court too as Maricopa clarified all their election records are stored on backups. No laws were broken.


No. Maricopa county said they deleted files in Congress. That is illegal, period.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You mentally deranged. Proving he was describing Smartmstic while falsely claiming it was Dominion was too easy to prove.


That does not mean it was proven. If that is how you feel than Trump should be president. There is overwhelming evidence of fraud.


----------



## Lastamender

Now, it is on to Georgia, Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Wisconsin to demonstrate that the same thing happened. My home state of Georgia is next. The pressure will be on our General Assembly to act against Governor Kemp, Lieutenant Governor Duncan, and Secretary of State Raffensperger. They must be investigated for wrongdoing and held accountable. Georgians will accept nothing less.









						AZ AUDIT: Cyber Ninjas Conclusively Proved Their Case - MAGA Institute
					

What the Cyber Ninjas proved conclusively to any fair-minded person was that there was a deliberate, criminal conspiracy to ensure that Maricopa County would deliver the state of Arizona to Joe Biden and not to Donald Trump. The bottom line is there are 57,000 votes that are questionable. These...




					magainstitute.com


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> No. Maricopa county said they deleted files in Congress. That is illegal, period.


You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops. 

They backed everything up.









						Election data in Arizona’s largest county was not ‘purged’
					

CLAIM: Arizona’s Maricopa County purged the machine records from the 2020 election the day before an outside review of the vote started. AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Maricopa County election officials confirmed they archived and retained all data from the November election.




					apnews.com


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops.
> 
> They backed everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Election data in Arizona’s largest county was not ‘purged’
> 
> 
> CLAIM: Arizona’s Maricopa County purged the machine records from the 2020 election the day before an outside review of the vote started. AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Maricopa County election officials confirmed they archived and retained all data from the November election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


Fuck AP. Fuck Maricopa County.








						Republican Lawmakers Demolish Democrats’ ‘Big Lie’ That Arizona Audit Proved Biden Won the Election - Dr. Rich Swier
					

Never in the history of our exceptional nation has a formal forensic audit been accomplished to address serious challenges associated with election



					drrichswier.com
				



In an attempt to pigeonhole Biggs as 2020 election conspiracy theorist, Raskin again asked if he believed Joe Biden won the election in Arizona.


“*We don’t know!” Biggs exclaimed in response. “Because as the audit demonstrates very clearly Mr. Raskin, there are a lot of issues with this election that took place.*


----------



## Lastamender

For     more than 255,000 early ballots, the early voting returns file did     not match the county final vote file.
Over     9,000 mail-in votes were received and counted, exceeding the     county's official total.
A     canvass revealed almost 3,400 more votes than reported.
On     election day, there were 1,551 more votes cast than voters.
Despite     relocating to Maricopa County after the October 5 deadline, over     23,000 voted via mail.
2,382     people voted in person in Maricopa County after moving away.
For     moving out of state less than 29 days before the election, almost     2,000 voters were granted a complete ballot instead of a     presidential-only ballot.
Almost     300 dead people reportedly have voted.
Nearly     2,500 votes were reported as uncast in the early voting results.
All going to court. They will have no choice but to decertify the election.


----------



## Circe

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I love it. Almost 12 months later and his defeat is still ashes in their mouths.
> Not one speck of proof of widespread voter fraud...but hey, we can just keep blaring about it.


Hopefully this will keep the Democratic Party from cheating as bad as usual in the next election. That is what we're all hoping, to raise the level of honesty by not trusting the Big-City Left any more than they deserve to be trusted ------ that is, not at all.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Now, it is on to Georgia, Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Wisconsin to demonstrate that the same thing happened.


LOLOL 

All they demonstrated in Arizona is that Biden won by more...

_*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._



​


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> All they demonstrated in Arizona is that Biden won by more...
> 
> _*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._​​
> 
> ​


That means nothing.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That means nothing.


LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, what part of, _*"this is the most important finding in the audit,"*_ reduces you to a blubbering imbecile?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _*"this is the most important finding in the audit,"*_ reduces you to a blubbering imbecile?


No it is not. The laws that were broken are. The unverifiable ballots are. The fact only Dominion has administrator access is. The election was stolen. The tide has turned, get ready to drown.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> No it is not. The laws that were broken are. The unverifiable ballots are. The fact only Dominion has administrator access is. The election was stolen. The tide has turned, get ready to drown.


Dumbfuck, no laws have been shown to have been broken. 

Best part, the auditors you've been counting on for 5 months have said you're an idiot, this --> is their "most important finding"...

_*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._​


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, no laws have been shown to have been broken.
> 
> Best part, the auditors you've been counting on for 5 months have said you're an idiot, this --> is their "most important finding"...
> 
> _*This is the most important finding in the audit* because the paper ballots are the best evidence of voter intent, and *there is no reliable evidence that the paper ballots were altered* to any material degree._​


What is that bullshit supposed to mean? Do you think any statement like that really means anything but perpetuating the BIG Lie the election was not stolen? Whoever said that has no credibility anyway.

And you repeating it thinking it is some kind of answer shows your stupidity again.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> What is that bullshit supposed to mean? Do you think any statement like that really means anything but perpetuating the BIG Lie the election was not stolen? Whoever said that has no credibility anyway.
> 
> And you repeating it thinking it is some kind of answer shows your stupidity again.


LOLOLOL 

The Arizona audit you've been touting for 5 months said it. And they know more than you.


----------



## Lastamender

In my September 30th column, I listed selected vote totals accepted as valid, and therefore counted as honest votes, by Louisiana Secretary of State Kyle Ardoin in the 2020 Biden-Trump presidential race. I used the actual vote totals listed on the secretary’s own website. I did not use imaginary or hypothetical figures, nor did I use figures produced by computer models or exit polls. I used the actual votes deemed worthy by Secretary Ardoin.


In certain precincts those vote totals were phenomenal. There were ratios such as 21 to 1, 35 to 1 and 58 to 1 in Biden’s favor. Surveying such landslide numbers, I noted that I “have no proof that a ratio of 58 to 1 was produced by shenanigans at the precinct level, but any objective observer would have to concede that these vote totals are quite remarkable.”

It's everywhere.   








						CROUERE: Disturbing Questions Still Remain From 2020 Election
					

Jeff Crouere continues to challenge the ratios of voting in precincts in Jefferson Parish despite a rebuke from the Secretary of State.




					thehayride.com


----------



## basquebromance

Biden may have won California and Vermont, but all the AMERICAN states went to Trump!


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> In my September 30th column, I listed selected vote totals accepted as valid, and therefore counted as honest votes, by Louisiana Secretary of State Kyle Ardoin in the 2020 Biden-Trump presidential race. I used the actual vote totals listed on the secretary’s own website. I did not use imaginary or hypothetical figures, nor did I use figures produced by computer models or exit polls. I used the actual votes deemed worthy by Secretary Ardoin.
> 
> 
> In certain precincts those vote totals were phenomenal. There were ratios such as 21 to 1, 35 to 1 and 58 to 1 in Biden’s favor. Surveying such landslide numbers, I noted that I “have no proof that a ratio of 58 to 1 was produced by shenanigans at the precinct level, but any objective observer would have to concede that these vote totals are quite remarkable.”
> 
> It's everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CROUERE: Disturbing Questions Still Remain From 2020 Election
> 
> 
> Jeff Crouere continues to challenge the ratios of voting in precincts in Jefferson Parish despite a rebuke from the Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehayride.com


Great, Louisiana doesn't count. That means Biden now won the election, 306-224, and by 7.4 million votes.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## imawhosure

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



Listen to me CONSERVATIVES..........doesn't make a damn bit of difference what we think.  What we think is an opinion, like it or not, and you can see by this thread the left has a field day making it a joke, unless we have proof.

Opinions are like a**holes, everyone has one, and the Left plays that to the hilt.  Doesn't make a damn bit of difference what is obvious, it is either put up, or shut up.

Therefore, if Trump wants to run again, he MUST show proof, not innuendo.  If he can not, he should NOT run, plain and simple.

Believe it or not, there are plenty of voters wanting to throw Biden out; not to mention the Leftist majority that normally do not reside on our side of the aisle.  But try to sell them Trump without proving he was hosed by illegal methods, and you are spitting into the wind.  As long as the Left can pretend this was all legitimate, you are going to lose.

It is on TRUMP, period, end of story!  Either he produces proof, or he needs to step aside.  Doesn't mean I do not like Trump, or his policies.  What it means is.............Americans will not elect a President who they perceive went against the rules.  He MUST prove that they were the ones who went against the rules.

As of this post, he has proven nothing, just a bunch of innuendo.  If he can NOT produce the goods to sink the Left, then while we may love him, we MUST choose someone who can actually bring votes from the other side because the Left has alienated their own voters.

THIS is about the United States of America, and NOT DJT!  Not only do we have to realize it, so does he.  Either put up, or shut up, and I say that with all due respect Mr President.


----------



## badbob85037

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. delicious.


So if this is true why hasn't he been dragged from office before he fucks up something else as if he could fuck up anything else.


----------



## KoalaCorp

Just because Republicans BELIEVE something, does NOT make it true.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Rasmussen Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might was well have come straight from the Desk of the 45th President


Remember that when you use a poll.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Remember that when you use a poll.



I would not hold your breath waiting for that to happen


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> I would not hold your breath waiting for that to happen


I don't hold my breath for anything. Well, maybe around pervert Joe.


----------



## surada

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



What is a "likely" voter?


----------



## Dayton3

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.



While Democrats bitch and moan about Donald Trumps claims that the 2020 election was stolen from him has it not occurred to them that their constant efforts to "reform" our election system jump serves to promote the idea that the election was deeply flawed.    If the election was "free and fair" as the Democrats claim then what is the point of election reforms now?


----------



## Karen Brandon

More than half the people know now that Dems cheated like hell - 

*FRAUDULENT ELECTION BIG TIME AND THE WORLD KNOWS IT!*​


----------



## dblack

Episcopius2 said:


> More than half the people know now that Dems cheated like hell -
> 
> *FRAUDULENT ELECTION BIG TIME AND THE WORLD KNOWS IT!*​


I think maybe you're full of shit.


----------



## Karen Brandon

I think maybe u r on IGNORE


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Episcopius2 said:


> More than half the people know now that Dems cheated like hell -
> 
> *FRAUDULENT ELECTION BIG TIME AND THE WORLD KNOWS IT!*​


The entire world laughs at your delusional cult and pities our country for being infected by it.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> What is a "likely" voter?


How about someone who is likely to vote? Your utter stupidity is on full display.


----------



## candycorn

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


"Over half of likely voters say the 2020 election was stolen"

100% of all elections officials know it wasn't.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Episcopius2 said:


> More than half the people know now that Dems cheated like hell -
> 
> *FRAUDULENT ELECTION BIG TIME AND THE WORLD KNOWS IT!*​


Exactly.

*BUT *not one person, can *prove *it?

What are the odds?


----------



## Faun

Episcopius2 said:


> More than half the people know now that Dems cheated like hell -
> 
> *FRAUDULENT ELECTION BIG TIME AND THE WORLD KNOWS IT!*​


False.


----------



## Rambunctious

The more people that believe the 2020 election was stolen the more angry and aggressive the demtards get....try asking in Europe.....2/3rds of the people asked believe Trump was defrauded....


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> The more people that believe the 2020 election was stolen the more angry and aggressive the demtards get....try asking in Europe.....2/3rds of the people asked believe Trump was defrauded....


Link...


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Link...


Your face and a monkeys ass....


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Link...











						Trump scores legal wins with one lawsuit dropped and another dismissed
					

Former President Donald Trump scored two big legal victories Friday and avoided having to sit for a deposition in a defamation lawsuit after former "Apprentice" contestant Summer Zervos agreed to drop her claims, according to a court filing, and a New York judge granted Trump's motion to dismiss...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Your face and a monkeys ass....


No worries, I figured you ramblied anyway.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Trump scores legal wins with one lawsuit dropped and another dismissed
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump scored two big legal victories Friday and avoided having to sit for a deposition in a defamation lawsuit after former "Apprentice" contestant Summer Zervos agreed to drop her claims, according to a court filing, and a New York judge granted Trump's motion to dismiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Nope, nothing in there about 2/3rds of Europe believe Trump was defrauded.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> No worries, I figured you ramblied anyway.


......


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> ......


----------



## badbob85037

ColonelAngus said:


> 56% believe there was fraud.
> 
> That is a significant increase from April, when 51% said “Biden’s election was tainted by cheating.”
> 
> The change comes as Trump has continued to raise election integrity charges and as Democrats have tried to force through liberal election reforms and shut down GOP state voting reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Poll: Most Say 2020 Election Was Totally Loaded with Fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties….your TECHNAZI censorship is not working.
> 
> MORE THAN HALF OF VOTERS KNOW YOU PIECES OF SHIT CHEATED TO GET BIDEN TO WIN.
> 
> Deplatform my hog.


The damage is done  and getting that brainless clown out of the White House it would take an armed raid and you would have to carry Joe off kicking and shiting.


----------



## rightnow909

dblack said:


> I think maybe you're full of shit.


that is all dims come up with... insult the messenger.

wow... I'll bet that just makes the poster fall apart! you demolished his or her argument!!!!!!!

[roll eyes..]


----------



## rightnow909

badbob85037 said:


> The damage is done  and getting that brainless clown out of the White House it would take an armed raid and you would have to carry Joe off kicking and shiting.


ha ha... 

brainless clown... that's LOL rich!

rolf


----------



## dblack

rightnow909 said:


> that is all dims come up with... insult the messenger.



Nope. It was the message that was stanky. 

Also, not a democrat.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Who cares? Biden is president. Just cheat better in 2024 and win.


----------

